# Just bought a SONY HTSS370 HT system in a box..



## redwolf4k

Hey.


I was looking for an inexpensive home theater to go with my 50" Panasonic S1 and decided to buy the HTSS370 setup by Sony.


For the price, you get the 5 sats, a decent sub, and tons of hook ups, and its loaded with inputs for the price point: two optical inputs, 1 coax input, 3 hdmi inputs, and 1 hdmi output. I had no interest in a built in blu-ray player, because I am using a PS3 for that, and couldnt find a system that had as many inputs as this unit for the price, that also had the blu-ray player. So I went with this stand alone unit.


It sounds pretty good, but I am a surround sound newb. I first hooked the entire unit up via hdmi, all my devices would pass through the sony reciever, and it would all output to one hdmi input on the tv. I quickly cahnged this when i realized I would loose all my independent input settings on the tv. So, I hooked it up to audio only, utilizing the optical outputs on all my devices. Now I have the ability to use my independent inputs, and use the surround system, without it being so intrusive.


The Auto Calibration with the Mic was quick and easy! My dog didn't enjoy it though...


I am using D.C.S. Movie mode....but am a little confused. Is that the best option for 5.1 surround? I don't see a Dolby Digital, or DTS option....Just D.C.S., and Prologic II, among some other custom ones like "sports". Is D.C.S. the way to go? It sounds like the best one.


----------



## ES_Revenge

Nah DCS is just Sony's proprietary Cinema soundfields, you don't really need to use those unless you really like one (or more) of them. If you stick with AFD standard or whatever, you will get pure DD/DTS decoding or multi-LPCM over HDMI as it is transmitted.


----------



## chkngreez

The system you bought will decode dolby digital and dts, you need to make sure your sources are set up to output these formats. Also, if you are watching something that is not broadcast in DD, such as certain cable or satellite channels or shows, then you wont have the option to select DD.


----------



## redwolf4k

I see....I am ahving a problem setting my TWC box to "bolby digital" because when I do, it stops sending the HDMI feed of sound...so i loose the sound to the regular tv speakers....when left set to HDMI...the sound coming from the coax output to the surround system sounds different...not surround.


----------



## TheJoelster

I just literally bought this unit as well. It comes next week. Are you using the S-Air at all?


How are you liking the unit so far? I didn't need the blu-ray player either (have a PS3) so I thought this would be an inexpensive first home theater system to invest in.. Love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Shadowboricua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18621043
> 
> 
> Hey.
> 
> 
> I was looking for an inexpensive home theater to go with my 50" Panasonic S1 and decided to buy the HTSS370 setup by Sony.
> 
> 
> For the price, you get the 5 sats, a decent sub, and tons of hook ups, and its loaded with inputs for the price point: two optical inputs, 1 coax input, 3 hdmi inputs, and 1 hdmi output. I had no interest in a built in blu-ray player, because I am using a PS3 for that, and couldnt find a system that had as many inputs as this unit for the price, that also had the blu-ray player. So I went with this stand alone unit.
> 
> 
> It sounds pretty good, but I am a surround sound newb. I first hooked the entire unit up via hdmi, all my devices would pass through the sony reciever, and it would all output to one hdmi input on the tv. I quickly cahnged this when i realized I would loose all my independent input settings on the tv. So, I hooked it up to audio only, utilizing the optical outputs on all my devices. Now I have the ability to use my independent inputs, and use the surround system, without it being so intrusive.
> 
> 
> The Auto Calibration with the Mic was quick and easy! My dog didn't enjoy it though...
> 
> 
> I am using D.C.S. Movie mode....but am a little confused. Is that the best option for 5.1 surround? I don't see a Dolby Digital, or DTS option....Just D.C.S., and Prologic II, among some other custom ones like "sports". Is D.C.S. the way to go? It sounds like the best one.



I have the HT-SS370 and love it with my PS3 and Bravia TV.


I don't understand what you mean by the HDMI connections being intrusive. The receiver knows when you are using the "TV" or the PS3 and should switch automatically. You are definitely missing out by using optical for the PS3. The PS3 should not be connected to the receiver via optical. HDMI is the way to go. The PS3 is able to decode DTS-MA and Dolby TruHD and sent it LPCM to the receiver only via HDMI, not optical. You have to make sure that DTS-MA and Dolby TruHD are selected in the audio options on the PS3 and that you set up the PS3 to send the BD signal on Linear PCM. The Receiver unit will show LPCM in the display even though the PS3 is handling all the decoding. Optical can't handle the bandwidth. If you want to check what the PS3 is decoding and sending LPCM to the unit, you can check by pressing "triangle" on the PS3 controller and then "i" for info. The information is shown in the upper right corner. As I said, the receiver will only show that is receiving LPCM.


However, an optical cable is optimal from the TV to the receiver unit, since DD 5.1 and 2.1 can be sent through optical cable, and most stations broadcast in those formats. The best Sound Field setting for playing BD movies and games from the PS3 is AFD-STD since this reproduces sounds as they were meant to be reproduced. When playing broadcast TV, I select PL-II movies and the unit detects if a station is broadcasting DD 5.1 or 2.0. If it is 2.0 the PL-II kicks in to give surround, if it is 5.1 only DD 5.1 is reproduced. If you have a cable box with coax, then coax can be used from the box instead of the optical from the TV or cable box.


I don't like the Movie-DCS and, but this is a matter of taste. I like to hear the sounds as they were meant by the source material, as I mentioned above. Movie-DCS does work with 5.1 DD and 2.0 or ay signal, and it applies PL-I if needed. Like I said, I mostly don't use for BD/DVD playing and select AFD-STD. However, I do use Movie-DCS for Netflix streaming since Netflix is not streaming DD 5.1 still and I find that it works well for these movies.


Also, the unit detects signal automatically, you can't select if you want DD, or DTS, the unit does from the signal and PL-I or PL-II are applied automatically, if needed and you have it selected as a sound field. Also, when you are using your external speaker or 5.1 you should not have the TV speakers working... I am probably misunderstanding something from your comment, but it seems like you are trying to run the TV speakers while the 5.1 system is on. The TV speakers should be OFF while the 5.1 is on.


I have this system and, like I said before, I am loving it. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## redwolf4k

The HDMI pass through setup IS nice, but I cannot use it, because when sending the HDMI output from the receiver to the Tv, the TV only utilizes one of its inputs, which means I can only use one set of picture settings. This got annoying fast because I need zero over scan with my PS3, but I need 2.5% over scan with my digital cable box, due to varying content and channels. This is why I am using optical cables for the cable box, and the ps3.


On top of that, it was bugging out my cable box when it switched from PS3 to the box, or vice versa. The cable box would get caught in the wrong resolution, like 480p when it should be on 1080i. Its a SA8300 HDC running Mystro from TWC. I found the only way to keep my independent input settings and for the cable box to not be so buggy, was to use the surround system as audio only.


This has nothing to do with the quality of the surround system though, its really my preference.


I suppose I COULD wire JUST the ps3 with HDMI, and output HDMI to the tv to another input, then all my other devices would run directly to the tv, and optical/coax to the receiver. This would allow me to use HDMI audio with the Ps3, and keep my independent inputs on the tv, but then I would be juggling changing the input on both the TV, and the RECEIVER, would would be annoying to me as well.


It seems the only way I could have my cake and eat it too, is if the receiver had 3 independent HDMI outputs....but lets be serious, lol.


Am I really missing that much on the PS3 sound by not going HDMI? It sound amazing to me now.


Despite all of that, it sounds great, even when utilizing 5.1 via optical and coax.


----------



## dsskid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18626978
> 
> 
> The HDMI pass through setup IS nice, but I cannot use it, because when sending the HDMI output from the receiver to the Tv, the TV only utilizes one of its inputs, which means I can only use one set of picture settings. This got annoying fast because I need zero over scan with my PS3, but I need 2.5% over scan with my digital cable box, due to varying content and channels. This is why I am using optical cables for the cable box, and the ps3.
> 
> 
> On top of that, it was bugging out my cable box when it switched from PS3 to the box, or vice versa. The cable box would get caught in the wrong resolution, like 480p when it should be on 1080i. Its a SA8300 HDC running Mystro from TWC. I found the only way to keep my independent input settings and for the cable box to not be so buggy, was to use the surround system as audio only.
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the quality of the surround system though, its really my preference.
> 
> 
> I suppose I COULD wire JUST the ps3 with HDMI, and output HDMI to the tv to another input, then all my other devices would run directly to the tv, and optical/coax to the receiver. This would allow me to use HDMI audio with the Ps3, and keep my independent inputs on the tv, but then I would be juggling changing the input on both the TV, and the RECEIVER, would would be annoying to me as well.
> 
> 
> It seems the only way I could have my cake and eat it too, is if the receiver had 3 independent HDMI outputs....but lets be serious, lol.
> 
> 
> Am I really missing that much on the PS3 sound by not going HDMI? It sound amazing to me now.
> 
> 
> Despite all of that, it sounds great, even when utilizing 5.1 via optical and coax.



Yes, you're correct, you'll need to hookup your PS3 through HDMI, so you'll pass HD MA and TrueHD. and the rest via optical and not lose anything....and still keep your TV's independant input settings.


-Best,

John


----------



## redwolf4k

Thanks dsskid,


in your opinion, am I really missing out using Dolby Digital 5.1 via optical output on this particular receiver, vs TrueHD via HDMI? Or is the difference so minute, that it wouldn't be worth the trouble?


----------



## scorrpio

You say:


> Quote:
> I suppose I COULD wire JUST the ps3 with HDMI, and output HDMI to the tv to another input, then all my other devices would run directly to the tv, and optical/coax to the receiver. This would allow me to use HDMI audio with the Ps3, and keep my independent inputs on the tv, but then I would be juggling changing the input on both the TV, and the RECEIVER, would would be annoying to me as well.



But what you have now is:


> Quote:
> So, I hooked it up to audio only, utilizing the optical outputs on all my devices. Now I have the ability to use my independent inputs, and use the surround system, without it being so intrusive.



Don't you have to switch BOTH TV and Receiver with your current setup anyway - with video feeds going to TV and audio feeds going to the receiver?


----------



## redwolf4k

Yes, Scorpio...your right. I have to switch the input on both the tv and the receiver anyway, regardless.


I will most likely re-route the ps3 via HDMI.


Running the HDMI through a reciever doesnt degrade video quality does it? I know with component cables, that it coudl effect overall quality, but with HDMI, if the signal gets to the tv, it looks great. Either you get it, or you don't, right?


----------



## g011um

Does the "Bravia Sync" stuff solve the single input problem (when using a Sony TV, of course)? I'm thinking that when the receiver switches to the input for my Xbox 360, for example, the SS370 and the TV should "talk" and realize that I need game mode, is that correct?


----------



## redwolf4k

I have a Panasonic Plasma. So I am not sure. I know that when I had the devices hooked up to the receiver via HDMI, and one HDMI out to the tv, that the receiver did not automatically switch inputs for me, at all. The only cool thing was my Panasonic Plasma knew when the receiver was powered on or off, and when it was on, my tv remote would control the receiver volume, not the tv volume.


Before I go re-wiring my entire setup, is TrueHD REALLY worth using on this receiver? The receiver is only a 5.1 system....wouldn't i need a 71. system to take advantage of TrueHD?


----------



## Shadowboricua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18628672
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic Plasma. So I am not sure. I know that when I had the devices hooked up to the receiver via HDMI, and one HDMI out to the tv, that the receiver did not automatically switch inputs for me, at all. The only cool thing was my Panasonic Plasma knew when the receiver was powered on or off, and when it was on, my tv remote would control the receiver volume, not the tv volume.
> 
> 
> Before I go re-wiring my entire setup, is TrueHD REALLY worth using on this receiver? The receiver is only a 5.1 system....wouldn't i need a 71. system to take advantage of TrueHD?



No, you don't need 7.1 to enjoy TrueHD. As a matter of fact, most TrueHD and DTS-MA material out there right now is 5.1 and not 7.1. Yes, you are missing out if you are not listening to the lossless quality given to you by these formats. After all, this is the way to experience HD and BDs at their fullest.


Once again, HDMI from the PS3 or any BD player for both video and audio is the way to go to get the best sound and video quality. The SONY SS370 sounds amazing when playing lossless LPCM sent from decoded TruHD and DTS-MA.


----------



## Shadowboricua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g011um* /forum/post/18628498
> 
> 
> Does the "Bravia Sync" stuff solve the single input problem (when using a Sony TV, of course)? I'm thinking that when the receiver switches to the input for my Xbox 360, for example, the SS370 and the TV should "talk" and realize that I need game mode, is that correct?



You are correct.


----------



## redwolf4k

Does the receiver and the Panasonic S1 tv both support higher then 48khz? I left those all unchecked when setting up the ps3 sound settings.


----------



## redwolf4k

You guys are the best...


So I took the advice given here...


I wired my ps3 via HDMI, into the receiver, and HDMI out from the receiver to the tv. Then, I wired my Cable box directly to the tv via HDMI, and then via optical cable to the receiver. Now, when i switch inputs on the TV, the receiver automatically follows! Sweet!


For some reason, when I wire the cable box to the receiver via hdmi, it wouldn't automatically switch inputs...because I never turn my cable box off...out of convienience.


So...now I have the best of both worlds. I have my independent inputs on the tv, and, the receiver can now perform TrueHD and DTS-MA with the ps3. As a bonus, the receiver automatically switches inputs, when i change inputs on the tv, and, my panasonic s1 has a smart volume control that knows when to control the volume on th receiver via its remote, rather then the tv speakers, based on if the receiver is powered on or not.


Couldn't be more perfect.


Thanks everyone!


----------



## redwolf4k

wait...I still cannot get it right.


I have the ps3 setup through hdmi...i went to sound settings, turned everything on, then went to blu ray settings, and set PCM. now when I turn off the receiver, to use regular tv speakers, there is no voices lol.


The receiver displays LPCM when playing LOTR blu rays....and the PS3 info displays DTS-MA. It SEEMS right, although to me, it doesn't sound the same as DTS via optical did.


Again, when I turn OFF the receiver, and turn the volume up on my tv speakers, the voices are gone....whats going on there?


How can I fix that...


It's very confusing. It seems like the setup wont work unless i turn on PCM 5.1 in the sound options of the ps3, and when I do, i cant use my tv speakers anymore.


Blah~!


----------



## Shadowboricua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18633260
> 
> 
> wait...I still cannot get it right.
> 
> 
> I have the ps3 setup through hdmi...i went to sound settings, turned everything on, then went to blu ray settings, and set PCM. now when I turn off the receiver, to use regular tv speakers, there is no voices lol.
> 
> 
> The receiver displays LPCM when playing LOTR blu rays....and the PS3 info displays DTS-MA. It SEEMS right, although to me, it doesn't sound the same as DTS via optical did.
> 
> 
> Again, when I turn OFF the receiver, and turn the volume up on my tv speakers, the voices are gone....whats going on there?
> 
> 
> How can I fix that...
> 
> 
> It's very confusing. It seems like the setup wont work unless i turn on PCM 5.1 in the sound options of the ps3, and when I do, i cant use my tv speakers anymore.
> 
> 
> Blah~!



The PS3 setting should have nothing to do with the cable and TV settings. The problems with the voices has to be related to that side and nothing with the PS3. Anyway, why do you want to use the TV speakers at all? ;-)


----------



## redwolf4k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowboricua* /forum/post/18625075
> 
> 
> The PS3 is able to decode DTS-MA and Dolby TruHD and sent it LPCM to the receiver only via HDMI, not optical. You have to make sure that DTS-MA and Dolby TruHD are selected in the audio options on the PS3 and that you set up the PS3 to send the BD signal on Linear PCM. The Receiver unit will show LPCM in the display even though the PS3 is handling all the decoding.



This does not work (for me). This results in 3.1 sound from the receiver. Not to mention, the HDMI sound won't properly pass to the tv speakers when the receiver is turned off.


----------



## redwolf4k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowboricua* /forum/post/18633814
> 
> 
> The PS3 setting should have nothing to do with the cable and TV settings. The problems with the voices has to be related to that side and nothing with the PS3. Anyway, why do you want to use the TV speakers at all? ;-)



Let me clarify a bit. When I am watching a blu ray movie, ps3 is connected to the receiver, via HDMI, and receiver to tv via hdmi, i have the option to turn off the receiver and the sound should pass through, and return to the tv speakers again. This doesn't work with the HDMI setup. I get partial sound for some reason. I would assume it is because the ps3 feeds the receiver 5.1 LPCM, because it is doing the decoding, but when the receiver turns off...the ps3 doesnt really know...so it continues sending 5.1....and the two tv speakers probablly kick on as front left and front right.


Thats just my guess.


I am going to have to switch back to using the optical output on the ps3, and let the receiver do the decoding. The ps3 has a great feature that allows 2 channel audio to output from the hdmi port while you use the 5.1 from the optical, allowing me to use the reciever or tv speakers at will. The thing that sucks is I loose all the auto-input changing, and have to juggle a few remotes.


----------



## Shadowboricua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18634019
> 
> 
> This does not work (for me). This results in 3.1 sound from the receiver. Not to mention, the HDMI sound won't properly pass to the tv speakers when the receiver is turned off.



LPCM from the PS3 through HDMI should give you 5.1 DTS-MA or TrueHD when playing movies if you have those decoders selected in the audio options and you make sure that the movies are set-up to those formats. Sometimes the movies default to 2.1 so you have to select TruHD or DTS-MA through the Audio menu on the movies. Other that that, there should not be any reason to get less than that from the system.


----------



## Shadowboricua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18634059
> 
> 
> Let me clarify a bit. When I am watching a blu ray movie, ps3 is connected to the receiver, via HDMI, and receiver to tv via hdmi, i have the option to turn off the receiver and the sound should pass through, and return to the tv speakers again. This doesn't work with the HDMI setup. I get partial sound for some reason. I would assume it is because the ps3 feeds the receiver 5.1 LPCM, because it is doing the decoding, but when the receiver turns off...the ps3 doesnt really know...so it continues sending 5.1....and the two tv speakers probablly kick on as front left and front right.
> 
> 
> Thats just my guess.
> 
> 
> I am going to have to switch back to using the optical output on the ps3, and let the receiver do the decoding. The ps3 has a great feature that allows 2 channel audio to output from the hdmi port while you use the 5.1 from the optical, allowing me to use the reciever or tv speakers at will. The thing that sucks is I loose all the auto-input changing, and have to juggle a few remotes.



Alright... I guess that is what works for you. Enjoy.


----------



## redwolf4k

I appreciate all the help, and I have learned a lot about home theater audio in the past few days. It's been so long since I toyed with home theater audio, that I didn't even know these new lossless formats existed.


I still cannot get the receiver to do everything I want it to do however. I can get DTS HD MA, and TruHD, to go to all 6 channels via LPCM, without an issue. However, my tv is in a living room, not a theater room. As you could imagine, I don't want all my content to be blaring through a surround system. That's why it is important for me to have the option of shutting the power off on the receiver, and having the HDMI bypass mode kick in.


It does kick in just fine, but when I have the PS3 set to LPCM 5.1 for the lossless tracks, then when the receiver is turned off and goes into bypass mode, the ps3 stays in LPCM 5.1, and the left and right speakers on the tv only get two of the 6 channels...no mixing. That makes the TV speakers useless.


Because of this, I am forced to downgrade the PS3 to an optical connection, and use DD/DTS 5.1 lossy. This way I can enable the multi-output mode for HDMI.


Is there no way to get the ps3 to drop down to 2 channel once the receiver is turned off? I tried simple stuff like power cycling the ps3 with the receiver off, etc, to see if it would kick into 2 channel when the receiver is off, but no luck. It's not just blu ray payback, it is video games as well. Using LPCM render's the bypass mode to be useless, which is simply not an option for me.


I have spoken to a few people about this outside the forum, and one opinion was to not even bother, as there is "no way I could hear a difference between DD/DTS 5.1 and lossless via LPCM with this caliber of a system." Opinions?


If anyone stumbles across this thread and knows a fix for the above issue, or has any ideas, please let me know, I would be very grateful!


----------



## crazyfinger

I just bought a HTSS370 but I have problem to get 5.1 from my PC. I am using S3 Chrome 530 graphic card and connecting by HDMI to my HTSS370 but i can only get 2.1 sound from any 5.1 DVD or Blu-ray video file. I tried many programs such as power DVD 10 and kmplayer (tired AC3 filter and any other audio codec but no luck). Anyone please help me with that. I really want to get the 5.1 from my PC since i have many video files in my hard drive. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18638695
> 
> 
> I still cannot get the receiver to do everything I want it to do however. I can get DTS HD MA, and TruHD, to go to all 6 channels via LPCM, without an issue. However, my tv is in a living room, not a theater room. As you could imagine, I don't want all my content to be blaring through a surround system. That's why it is important for me to have the option of shutting the power off on the receiver, and having the HDMI bypass mode kick in.
> 
> 
> It does kick in just fine, but when I have the PS3 set to LPCM 5.1 for the lossless tracks, then when the receiver is turned off and goes into bypass mode, the ps3 stays in LPCM 5.1, and the left and right speakers on the tv only get two of the 6 channels...no mixing. That makes the TV speakers useless.



Everything you mention is correct operation. Your problem is that you insist on using the TV speakers. I'm pretty sure the SS370 has a volume knob, which would prevent things from "blaring" all the time as you put it. You can even turn the sub level down to off if you don't want to use the sub at times. If you stuck with using the system you wouldn't have a problem. It seems, however that there are a lot of people that for some strange reason, want to use TV speakers











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18638695
> 
> 
> Because of this, I am forced to downgrade the PS3 to an optical connection, and use DD/DTS 5.1 lossy. This way I can enable the multi-output mode for HDMI.



This, to me, senses no make at all. You have to downgrade your audio to lossy formats to use speakers (in the TV) which are also going to be poor. So it's a "double whammy" there--poorer quality source format and then poorer quality speakers to play it through.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18638695
> 
> 
> Is there no way to get the ps3 to drop down to 2 channel once the receiver is turned off? I tried simple stuff like power cycling the ps3 with the receiver off, etc, to see if it would kick into 2 channel when the receiver is off, but no luck. It's not just blu ray payback, it is video games as well. Using LPCM render's the bypass mode to be useless, which is simply not an option for me.



Again this is correct operation, the only way around it is to go into the PS3's audio settings and set everything everytime you switch from the receiver to the TV (and vice versa). What _may_ work (I'm not sure as I've never tried doing these shens) is leaving the PS3 to auto-detect the audio formats it can send. However it also may not work because IIRC the auto-detect isn't itself automatic, it's a manual option you go to when setting up your audio. It's worth a try though but no guarantees.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18638695
> 
> 
> I have spoken to a few people about this outside the forum, and one opinion was to not even bother, as there is "no way I could hear a difference between DD/DTS 5.1 and lossless via LPCM with this caliber of a system." Opinions?



Actually it's pretty easy to hear the difference IMO. First time I tried going back and forth was with _I Am Legend_, the opening scene where he's driving the Mustang. If you have this movie, try it out and switch from the DD to the TrueHD track (outputting to the SS370 via LPCM) and you should easily hear the difference as well. I mean it's night and day between the two IMO.


So Dolby Digital 384-640 will be readily distinguishable IMO. DTS 768 (754 payload) might be a little harder to distinguish but I think you would still be able to. DTS 1536 (1509 payload) aka "DTS core" on a DTS-HD track might be where it gets tougher because on a 5.1 track that's a pretty good per channel bitrate. But for DD, it is pretty hard to _not_ hear the difference.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18638695
> 
> 
> If anyone stumbles across this thread and knows a fix for the above issue, or has any ideas, please let me know, I would be very grateful!



The "fix" is to stop using the TV speakers or try leaving the PS3 on auto (which probably won't work but worth a try). Otherwise you are stuck with changing it everytime in the PS3 setup menu. Or you could buy another PS3 and connect it to another input on the TV and set it up solely for use with TV speakers, lol.


----------



## redwolf4k

ES_Revenge, thanks for the.....sarcastic....advice.


Who wouldn't want the option of using the tv speakers?


think I ACTUALLY found the solution however. It involves using the standard PS3 hookup, the proprietary one that connects the yellow red and white RCAs. I THINK I can just use the red and white off of them to get standard audio to my Panasonic S1 plasma, then set the plasma to receive the HDMI input audio through the "Video 1 or Video 2" input.


This way, I can get the lossless audio formats to the receiver, AND , still use those crappy standard speakers, at will, via analog audio.


I just wonder if it will work.



Besides all that, the receiver is great. For the price of this unit, you get quite a lot of features that you usually cannot get for its price point:


The auto calibrator mic and auto setup,

3 HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI output, (the inputs accept LPCM for lossless audio.)

2 Optical inputs

1 Coax input

AM/FM Tuner

A decent sized passive sub that works very well.

5 decent quality satellites, that I consider to be better then average for this price point.


Decodes DTS/DD and accepts LPCM up to 5.1.



Hard to beat for $300-$350 bucks.


----------



## TheJoelster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18646419
> 
> 
> ES_Revenge, thanks for the.....sarcastic....advice.
> 
> 
> Who wouldn't want the option of using the tv speakers?
> 
> 
> think I ACTUALLY found the solution however. It involves using the standard PS3 hookup, the proprietary one that connects the yellow red and white RCAs. I THINK I can just use the red and white off of them to get standard audio to my Panasonic S1 plasma, then set the plasma to receive the HDMI input audio through the "Video 1 or Video 2" input.
> 
> 
> This way, I can get the lossless audio formats to the receiver, AND , still use those crappy standard speakers, at will, via analog audio.
> 
> 
> I just wonder if it will work.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides all that, the receiver is great. For the price of this unit, you get quite a lot of features that you usually cannot get for its price point:
> 
> 
> The auto calibrator mic and auto setup,
> 
> 3 HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI output, (the inputs accept LPCM for lossless audio.)
> 
> 2 Optical inputs
> 
> 1 Coax input
> 
> AM/FM Tuner
> 
> A decent sized passive sub that works very well.
> 
> 5 decent quality satellites, that I consider to be better then average for this price point.
> 
> 
> Decodes DTS/DD and accepts LPCM up to 5.1.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to beat for $300-$350 bucks.



Thanks for your thoughts on the HTS-S370 I get my unit tomorrow so I am excited to get them set up. How do you like the look of the speakers? Are they bulky? Does the sub sound pretty good? Your using a wired setup for your rear speakers?


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18646419
> 
> 
> ES_Revenge, thanks for the.....sarcastic....advice.
> 
> 
> Who wouldn't want the option of using the tv speakers?



Isn't the question who _would_ want to use the TV speakers?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18646419
> 
> 
> think I ACTUALLY found the solution however. It involves using the standard PS3 hookup, the proprietary one that connects the yellow red and white RCAs. I THINK I can just use the red and white off of them to get standard audio to my Panasonic S1 plasma, then set the plasma to receive the HDMI input audio through the "Video 1 or Video 2" input.
> 
> 
> This way, I can get the lossless audio formats to the receiver, AND , still use those crappy standard speakers, at will, via analog audio.
> 
> 
> I just wonder if it will work.



Seems like you are in luck TV-speakers-man







you can do this as of firmware 3.0 (you couldn't before I guess they changed this a while ago though). There are slight restrictions on the HDMI if you do this however (max. multi LPCM output becomes 5.1 48kHz). Lucky again--most BDs are within that limitation.

http://manuals.playstation.net/docum...udiomulti.html


----------



## redwolf4k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ES_Revenge* /forum/post/18646725
> 
> 
> Isn't the question who _would_ want to use the TV speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you are in luck TV-speakers-man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can do this as of firmware 3.0 (you couldn't before I guess they changed this a while ago though). There are slight restrictions on the HDMI if you do this however (max. multi LPCM output becomes 5.1 48kHz). Lucky again--most BDs are within that limitation.
> 
> http://manuals.playstation.net/docum...udiomulti.html



Perfect. Thanks for the link. From the link:


"- Even if [Audio Multi-Output] is set to [On] on a CECH-2000 series system, bitstream audio recorded in Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digital Plus or DTS-HD format cannot be output on the system."


Does this apply to me? I have a Ps3 Slim.


Also, before I make this swtich, I want to make sure that under HDMI audio settings, that I turn on:


Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS, Dolby Digital 5.1 and all the LPCM 5.1?


----------



## redwolf4k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheJoelster* /forum/post/18646527
> 
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts on the HTS-S370 I get my unit tomorrow so I am excited to get them set up. How do you like the look of the speakers? Are they bulky? Does the sub sound pretty good? Your using a wired setup for your rear speakers?



The speakers are nice actually, the satellites are about 6 or 7" tall, and the face is about 2.5" wide or so, and about 2.5" deep. The center is wide, but small and light..it can fit anywhere. The speakers have the fiber or cloth on the face, not the cheaper painted metal mesh, so they are pretty nice looking. They are not bulky at all.


The sub is a good size for this setup, multi directional design as well, the sub fires from the bottom. I think it sounds great, Its sounds clean and tight , even with higher volume.


My rear speakers are wired. I am not sure how long the rear wires are however. I had to extend my right surround speaker wire, about 5 feet, but it had a rather long run.


After everything was in place I did the auto-calibration with the supplied mic. I set up a stool where I sit in the middle of the couch, and placed the mic there. I did the auto-calibration, checked the results, and then listened carefully with a few audio sounds on a calibration disc. Everything sounds even, I think it worked well. It was also pretty accurate auto-detecting the distances of the speakers from the calibration position.


It sounds great, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18646810
> 
> 
> Perfect. Thanks for the link. From the link:
> 
> 
> "- Even if [Audio Multi-Output] is set to [On] on a CECH-2000 series system, bitstream audio recorded in Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digital Plus or DTS-HD format cannot be output on the system."
> 
> 
> Does this apply to me? I have a Ps3 Slim.



Yessir. You can't output bitstream audio [of the HD formats] over HDMI if you want the analog stereo outs to work. You have to set it to decode TrueHD/DTS-HD and output as multi-LPCM. That's what that wording means to me anyway.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18646810
> 
> 
> Also, before I make this swtich, I want to make sure that under HDMI audio settings, that I turn on:
> 
> 
> Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS, Dolby Digital 5.1 and all the LPCM 5.1?



You can't set it to _bitstream_ the first three formats, but I think it should still be able to decode them to LPCM going by my interpretation of the above warning about the Slim.


----------



## redwolf4k

ok great. Thanks.


----------



## redwolf4k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ES_Revenge* /forum/post/18646890
> 
> 
> Yessir. You can't output bitstream audio [of the HD formats] over HDMI if you want the analog stereo outs to work. You have to set it to decode TrueHD/DTS-HD and output as multi-LPCM. That's what that wording means to me anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't set it to _bitstream_ the first three formats, but I think it should still be able to decode them to LPCM going by my interpretation of the above warning about the Slim.



So does that mean I don't need to check DTS-MA and Dobly TrueHD in the audio settings under HDMI? Do I just need to turn on LPCM 5.1?


When I have it do it automatically, it only selects lossy DD 5.1 and DTS 5.1, and then all the LPCMs. It does not enable dobly TrueHD and DTS-HD.


But that is for Bitstream I am guessing? As long as I have LPCM 5.1 enabled, and I output LPCM from the ps3....it should be correct? Or do I have to turn the rest on too?


Thanks.


----------



## Shadowboricua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18647010
> 
> 
> So does that mean I don't need to check DTS-MA and Dobly TrueHD in the audio settings under HDMI? Do I just need to turn on LPCM 5.1?
> 
> 
> When I have it do it automatically, it only selects lossy DD 5.1 and DTS 5.1, and then all the LPCMs. It does not enable dobly TrueHD and DTS-HD.
> 
> 
> But that is for Bitstream I am guessing? As long as I have LPCM 5.1 enabled, and I output LPCM from the ps3....it should be correct? Or do I have to turn the rest on too?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



That stuff only applies to Bitstream streaming. You should not select Bitstream anyway because the SS370 does not decode DTS-MA and TrueHD anyway. It does not apply to LPCM, so let the PS3 do the decoding.


----------



## Shadowboricua

Oh... and yeah, the question is:


"Who would want to use the TV speakers anyway?"


My system is also in a living room and use the SS370 all the time. System sounds than TV speakers at all volume levels so why even use the TV speakers?


----------



## Shadowboricua




redwolf4k said:


> So does that mean I don't need to check DTS-MA and Dobly TrueHD in the audio settings under HDMI? Do I just need to turn on LPCM 5.1?
> 
> _You do need to select the formats even with LPCM 5.1._


----------



## bubbsy

had this unit for a few months now. It's connected to the HD projector, and does provide the sound to match the 120" screen. Mind you, the woofer/bass if far too over powering (especially living in a condo), so had to take it down to -2.5 i think, otherwise no complaints.


Am here with a question: Any ideas on how i can connect my headphones to this?


Again, this is in a condo, so there are times when the wife goes to bed early, so wanted to watch a movie using headphones...


is there any type of converter to output to headphones, based on the outputs this unit provides (optical, hdmi, analog)?


Thanx in advance.


----------



## Shadowboricua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbsy* /forum/post/18652522
> 
> 
> had this unit for a few months now. It's connected to the HD projector, and does provide the sound to match the 120" screen. Mind you, the woofer/bass if far too over powering (especially living in a condo), so had to take it down to -2.5 i think, otherwise no complaints.
> 
> 
> Am here with a question: Any ideas on how i can connect my headphones to this?
> 
> 
> Again, this is in a condo, so there are times when the wife goes to bed early, so wanted to watch a movie using headphones...
> 
> 
> is there any type of converter to output to headphones, based on the outputs this unit provides (optical, hdmi, analog)?
> 
> 
> Thanx in advance.



Not really, since the receiver only has output through HDMI. You are more likely to be able to plug your headphones to your TV. Does the TV have an headphone jack? If not, you can get one of these and plug it to the audio output of your TV:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=3909621 


And one of these:

http://www.needledoctor.com/Online-S...-to-1-8-Female 


and plug the headphones that way.


----------



## bubbsy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowboricua* /forum/post/18654664
> 
> 
> Not really, since the receiver only has output through HDMI. You are more likely to be able to plug your headphones to your TV. Does the TV have an headphone jack? If not, you can get one of these and plug it to the audio output of your TV:
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=3909621
> 
> 
> And one of these:
> 
> http://www.needledoctor.com/Online-S...-to-1-8-Female
> 
> 
> and plug the headphones that way.




thanx.


problem is, i don't use a tv. my video output is an HD projector (video only). I use this HTIB for the audio output. Can i use the analog (red/white) jack and convert it with one of the things you pointed out to connect my headphones?


----------



## Shadowboricua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbsy* /forum/post/18657714
> 
> 
> thanx.
> 
> 
> problem is, i don't use a tv. my video output is an HD projector (video only). I use this HTIB for the audio output. Can i use the analog (red/white) jack and convert it with one of the things you pointed out to connect my headphones?



Unfortunately, there is no RCA (red/white) output from the SS370 receiver. What were you thinking of using as your audio output? The BD/PS3?


----------



## TheJoelster

So I just bought the HTS-S370 and am coming across the issue of how I should be putting the settings both on the receiver and on the devices.


So here is my setup:


I have my HD-DVR, Xbox 360 Elite, and PS3 hooked up straight to the HTS-S370 via HDMI. I then have the HDMI out from the HTS-S370 going straight into the TV.


I notice when the HD-DVR is going I get sound only out of the front speakers nothing at all comes out of the two rears.


When I use the PS3 I get pretty good sound all the way around.


When I use the Xbox 360 I get some very soft ambient noises out of the front and very little in the rear.


Any ideas on setup so I can get the full surround sound experience? Thanks


----------



## Shadowboricua

Is the HD-DVR your cable TV source? Does it happen when you are watching recorded material only?


Anyway, to get surround sound through the HD-DVR I would select the Dolby Pro Logic II Movie sound field. Getting 5.1 or 2.1 Dolby Digital for the different networks depends on your cable provider and local network affiliates. For example, NBC on my area is DD2.1 even though I know most of their shows are 5.1 in other areas. This sucks, but the affiliate here does not have the capacity to send the 5.1 signal. However, Fox and CBS broadcasts shows like 24, CSI, etc.... in great 5.1. When you are getting only the front speaker, it is because they are sending 2.0/2.1 in your area. Of course, this also depends on the show. Some shows are not recorded on 5.1 and some are.


I leave the receiver on PLII Movie for cable and the receiver knows when the source is DD5.1 or DD2.1 on a per show basis and adjusts accordingly. When it is DD 5.1 the Pro Logic II switches off, when not, it kicks in. For the PS3 I select AFD-STD. I don't have an Xbox so I don't know what is going on there.


----------



## TheJoelster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowboricua* /forum/post/18665405
> 
> 
> Is the HD-DVR your cable TV source? Does it happen when you are watching recorded material only?
> 
> 
> Anyway, to get surround sound through the HD-DVR I would select the Dolby Pro Logic II Movie sound field. Getting 5.1 or 2.1 Dolby Digital for the different networks depends on your cable provider and local network affiliates. For example, NBC on my area is DD2.1 even though I know most of their shows are 5.1 in other areas. This sucks, but the affiliate here does not have the capacity to send the 5.1 signal. However, Fox and CBS broadcasts shows like 24, CSI, etc.... in great 5.1. When you are getting only the front speaker, it is because they are sending 2.0/2.1 in your area. Of course, this also depends on the show. Some shows are not recorded on 5.1 and some are.
> 
> 
> I leave the receiver on PLII Movie for cable and the receiver knows when the source is DD5.1 or DD2.1 on a per show basis and adjusts accordingly. When it is DD 5.1 the Pro Logic II switches off, when not, it kicks in. For the PS3 I select AFD-STD. I don't have an Xbox so I don't know what is going on there.



The HD-DVR is the cable source yes. I know for sure recorded shows are not coming out of the back speakers at all. I haven't really seen any live broadcasts take advantage of 5.1 hwoever I will try your suggestion on the Dolby Pro Logic II.


Any idea what I should do to get my 360 Elite in full 5.1 goodness? Ideas on what setting it should be at? Thanks


----------



## Shadowboricua

You can also try Movie-DCS for some recorded shows, but I find that PLII works well for me.


I use my PS3 at AFD-STD for games and movies in order to get the sound as it was recorded. Have you tried this for the X360. I am not very familiar with it. Are there any Audio settings in the X360 that need to be changed? DD5.1 games in the X360 should work fine with the SS370 on AFD-STD. I will look at an X360 manual and see what I can find.


----------



## TheJoelster

From what I have looked at there is pretty limited audio setup on the Xbox 360 settings. I will have to keep messing with the settings as a lot of 360 games I get ambient noise but not a real "surround sound" feel.


----------



## redwolf4k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheJoelster* /forum/post/18668299
> 
> 
> The HD-DVR is the cable source yes. I know for sure recorded shows are not coming out of the back speakers at all. I haven't really seen any live broadcasts take advantage of 5.1 hwoever I will try your suggestion on the Dolby Pro Logic II.
> 
> 
> Any idea what I should do to get my 360 Elite in full 5.1 goodness? Ideas on what setting it should be at? Thanks



Is your DVR a Scientific Atlanta XXXX HD/HDC box? I was unable to get true 5.1 surround via its HDMI output. However, you can leave your setup how it is (sending your hdmi feed from the box to the receiver) but, in addition, you can run an optical cable from the DVR's optical output, into the reciever, then, consult the receiver's instruction manual on how to give the optical cable sound priority, when using the receivers input that is associated with the tv. Then you go into the DVR's settings menu, and change "digital audio: HDMI" to "Digital Audio: Dolby 5.1". This will send DD 5.1 (when available in the tv show/movie) to the receiver, and you can leave the receiver in AFD Standard.


That should solve the DVR problem, if you really must have 5.1 when the DVR is playing it, and 2.1 when its not.


Otherwise using PLII as suggested is fine as well.


----------



## Shadowboricua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18672988
> 
> 
> Is your DVR a Scientific Atlanta XXXX HD/HDC box? I was unable to get true 5.1 surround via its HDMI output. However, you can leave your setup how it is (sending your hdmi feed from the box to the receiver) but, in addition, you can run an optical cable from the DVR's optical output, into the reciever, then, consult the receiver's instruction manual on how to give the optical cable sound priority, when using the receivers input that is associated with the tv. Then you go into the DVR's settings menu, and change "digital audio: HDMI" to "Digital Audio: Dolby 5.1". This will send DD 5.1 (when available in the tv show/movie) to the receiver, and you can leave the receiver in AFD Standard.
> 
> 
> That should solve the DVR problem, if you really must have 5.1 when the DVR is playing it, and 2.1 when its not.
> 
> 
> Otherwise using PLII as suggested is fine as well.



How about selecting "Digital Audio: Dolby 5.1" while still using the HDMI? Does that work? I don't know why it wouldn't.


----------



## redwolf4k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowboricua* /forum/post/18673029
> 
> 
> How about selecting "Digital Audio: Dolby 5.1" while still using the HDMI? Does that work? I don't know why it wouldn't.



It didn't for me, when you choose DD 5.1, it turns off the HDMI's outputs sound.


----------



## sgee

I thought that this system would be a great little update to my old

AV nakamachi receiver and speakers!


Anyway I'm running PS3, and DIY HTPC (i5 core 650) Asuteck P7H55-M pro

4 gig ram.which has dual tuner

digitial/analog receivers. using builtin intel HD graphics and Realtek latest drivers


It runs directly HDMI out to Sony XBR4 -46 LCD without problems


Hooked up PS3 to "BD" input, and that works. But when I connect HTPC hdmi to SACTV. passthru with the correct HDMI input on the TV it doesn't work.


Initially I got a synch of TV passthru to LCD, but I can't seem to get

it to see the HDMI output HTPC at all.


I have the Bravia Sync from TV on and working


?Any suggestions (The TV is on the other side of the room from HTPC)

but I have a well built HDMI cable



I was a bit disappointed that I couldn't use REaltek HDMI output

because its not supported on the board (*you have to get an ASROCK

mobo.


So now I got to move the HTPC and connect toslink .


Mahalo!


----------



## magnus7661

hi guys..so i just got this surround sound system today, we got it for $225 and we get a $125 mail in rebate, i was wondering what i need to do to get this to sound good..this is my first surround sound system and i am completely stupid with it..can someone explain, starting from scratch how to get it to sound good? i have all the speakers hooked up and all that, but i dont think im getting the sound from it that i could be getting? it seems pretty quiet and the woofer seems a little week and i am in a very small room..i havent done the calibration with the mic yet..the back speakers seem pretty quiet..ill try the calibration tomorrow and see if that helps..my setup is the htss370, xbox 360, samsung blu-ray player, 55" c650..any help with this system to get it to sound loud and give some rumbling bass would be nice..im scared of busting out the speakers by turning it up (i dont have it that loud but its just a fear of mine ill blow them out)


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgee* /forum/post/18809027
> 
> 
> I thought that this system would be a great little update to my old
> 
> AV nakamachi receiver and speakers!
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm running PS3, and DIY HTPC (i5 core 650) Asuteck P7H55-M pro
> 
> 4 gig ram.which has dual tuner
> 
> digitial/analog receivers. using builtin intel HD graphics and Realtek latest drivers
> 
> 
> It runs directly HDMI out to Sony XBR4 -46 LCD without problems
> 
> 
> Hooked up PS3 to "BD" input, and that works. But when I connect HTPC hdmi to SACTV. passthru with the correct HDMI input on the TV it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> Initially I got a synch of TV passthru to LCD, but I can't seem to get
> 
> it to see the HDMI output HTPC at all.



You may have an EDID issue with the PC when the receiver is switched to a different input. If you have the input selected on the receiver and the TV, and then boot the PC (from cold/off) do you get the PC image to come up? If so you will probably have to do some EDID tricks to get it to work consistently even when you change inputs on the receiver.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgee* /forum/post/18809027
> 
> 
> II was a bit disappointed that I couldn't use REaltek HDMI output
> 
> because its not supported on the board (*you have to get an ASROCK
> 
> mobo.



Not sure what you mean there. If you're using an H55 motherboard with an i3/i5 CPU supporting Intel built-in graphics then you should definitely be able to get HDMI audio output. You probably haven't installed the right drivers or selected the right device in Windows, if you aren't.


----------



## mdgreek

So - what is the best way to get the audio and video from my Wii going?

I have the Wii currently hooked up with component cables directly to my TV, but my kids really want to hear the Wii through the better speakers. I have my Vizio TV running optical out to the HTIB, but it does not pass the Wii audio on through. Is my only solution to split up the audio/video output from the Wii; having the video run to the TV and the audio to the HTIB? Then we will only get sound if the HTIB is on and switched properly. My BD player runs great through the HTIB even when utilizing the TV speakers (simpler sometimes for my wife and kids) without the HTIB even turned on.


I love this system, but am looking for a better way to connect the Wii.


Thanks!


----------



## Shadowboricua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magnus7661* /forum/post/18827725
> 
> 
> hi guys..so i just got this surround sound system today, we got it for $225 and we get a $125 mail in rebate, i was wondering what i need to do to get this to sound good..this is my first surround sound system and i am completely stupid with it..can someone explain, starting from scratch how to get it to sound good? i have all the speakers hooked up and all that, but i dont think im getting the sound from it that i could be getting? it seems pretty quiet and the woofer seems a little week and i am in a very small room..i havent done the calibration with the mic yet..the back speakers seem pretty quiet..ill try the calibration tomorrow and see if that helps..my setup is the htss370, xbox 360, samsung blu-ray player, 55" c650..any help with this system to get it to sound loud and give some rumbling bass would be nice..im scared of busting out the speakers by turning it up (i dont have it that loud but its just a fear of mine ill blow them out)



I was just reading your post (had not been around this thread for a while) and could not stop laughing when you specified that you had not calibrated the system... ehhhhhh.... what do you think you have to do to get the system to sound right?? I hope that by now you figured that out.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdgreek* /forum/post/18870515
> 
> 
> So - what is the best way to get the audio and video from my Wii going?
> 
> I have the Wii currently hooked up with component cables directly to my TV, but my kids really want to hear the Wii through the better speakers. I have my Vizio TV running optical out to the HTIB, but it does not pass the Wii audio on through. Is my only solution to split up the audio/video output from the Wii; having the video run to the TV and the audio to the HTIB? Then we will only get sound if the HTIB is on and switched properly. My BD player runs great through the HTIB even when utilizing the TV speakers (simpler sometimes for my wife and kids) without the HTIB even turned on.
> 
> 
> I love this system, but am looking for a better way to connect the Wii.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi mdgreek, what model Vizio Tv?


Most Tv models allows "Digital Audio Out" with HDMI and/or Component cable Input. But some doesn't allow it unless its using the Internal Tuner or Antenna Coaxial connection.


If your Tv is the latter then most also offers RCA analog (red and white) Output. Connect the red and white from Tv "Audo Out" to receiver "Audio In TV". Then go into your Tv audio menu and set the speaker to Off.


----------



## mdgreek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18871002
> 
> 
> Hi mdgreek, what model Vizio Tv?
> 
> 
> Most Tv models allows "Digital Audio Out" with HDMI and/or Component cable Input. But some doesn't allow it unless its using the Internal Tuner or Antenna Coaxial connection.
> 
> 
> If your Tv is the latter then most also offers RCA analog (red and white) Output. Connect the red and white from Tv "Audo Out" to receiver "Audio In TV". Then go into your Tv audio menu and set the speaker to Off.



I'll give that a shot tonight - thanks. It is a Vizio 42UFHD (if I remember correctly - I'll have to check to make sure). It has optical out, but I think that only sends out the audio from the TV signal coming from my antenna (I ditched cable a year ago, my OTA is a better picture and most of what I want to watch anyways!)


----------



## mdgreek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18871002
> 
> 
> Hi mdgreek, what model Vizio Tv?
> 
> 
> Most Tv models allows "Digital Audio Out" with HDMI and/or Component cable Input. But some doesn't allow it unless its using the Internal Tuner or Antenna Coaxial connection.
> 
> 
> If your Tv is the latter then most also offers RCA analog (red and white) Output. Connect the red and white from Tv "Audo Out" to receiver "Audio In TV". Then go into your Tv audio menu and set the speaker to Off.



It is a VIZIO VU42L FHDTV10A - I was close









I looked at the manual on-line real quickly and what you said sounds right. It looks like I only get an output from the optical link when I have a digital signal; so that excludes the Wii. But it did say that the RCA outputs will pass through any audio coming through the TV as long as I switch OFF the internal speakers.


Thanks again for your insight!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdgreek* /forum/post/18873203
> 
> 
> It is a VIZIO VU42L FHDTV10A - I was close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the manual on-line real quickly and what you said sounds right. It looks like I only get an output from the optical link when I have a digital signal; so that excludes the Wii. But it did say that the RCA outputs will pass through any audio coming through the TV as long as I switch OFF the internal speakers.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your insight!



I believe it should work as the Wii audio is only 2CH stereo. Report back with your result, good luck.


----------



## EnterTheHaggis

I just bought the HT-SS370, great HT for the price. I also have a Wii connected by component cables. Unfortunately the A/V are too short to split them from my Samsung HDTV and the receiver, they're too far apart.


Two questions:

-If I'm using a component cable would that be considered a digital signal and therefore would an optical cable output the sound from the TV through the Sony reciever?

-I know you said RCA can be split, but can you split the component cables A/V to TV/reciever ?


I'm curious to know if he got his to work splitting the RCA.


thanks.


----------



## samsurd2

Not sure how you have a Wii connected by "component cable" since the SS370 has no component video inputs unless you mean the Wii is connected to the TV by component cable. Anyway, component cables carry analog, not digital, signals. If you Search "component video splitter" you'll find such things do exist but what you're going to do with one isn't clear.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnterTheHaggis* /forum/post/18894951
> 
> 
> I just bought the HT-SS370, great HT for the price. I also have a Wii connected by component cables. Unfortunately the A/V are too short to split them from my Samsung HDTV and the receiver, they're too far apart.
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> -If I'm using a component cable would that be considered a digital signal and therefore would an optical cable output the sound from the TV through the Sony reciever?
> 
> -I know you said RCA can be split, but can you split the component cables A/V to TV/reciever ?
> 
> 
> I'm curious to know if he got his to work splitting the RCA.
> 
> 
> thanks.



Hi EnterTheHaggis, first off just to make sure we're on the same page. Component A/V cables has green, blue, red for video and red & white for audio. Composite A/V cables has yellow for video and red & white for audio. And both of these are analog A/V cables and not digital.


Depending on your Tv you have a few options of connections. But as samsurd2 mention SS370 does not have video Input, only audio Input (which you may know this already)


Options depending on your Tv, so read the Tv manual:

1. connect Wii (video and audio) to Tv, then connect a optical cable from "Digital Audio Out" or RCA cables (red & white) to SS370. Go into Tv audio menu and set Tv speaker to OFF or audio out to Surround or Home Theater". If this option does not work then use option 3.


2. connect Wii video to Tv, audio (red & white) using 2 RCA Coupler (plus extra RCA audio cables ) to SS370 "AUDIO IN - TV" or "AUDIO IN - SA-CD/CD. This would only allow Wii audio from SS370 speakers and no audio from Tv speaker.


3. connect Wii video to Tv, split the audio (red & white) using 2 RCA splitter adaptor (plus extra RCA audio cables ) and run one set to Tv and the other to SS370. This way it can have audio from Tv speakers or from SS370 speakers when you wnat it.


----------



## mdgreek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsurd2* /forum/post/18895596
> 
> 
> Not sure how you have a Wii connected by "component cable" since the SS370 has no component video inputs . . .



per my previous message:

_"I have the Wii currently hooked up with component cables directly to my TV"_


----------



## EnterTheHaggis

Thanks guys, I'm an idiot. Your suggestions to just turn off internal speakers and run a separate RCA cable from the TV audio out to the Sony Receiver has worked like a charm.

I guess I just wasn't thinking.


It's great to hear the Wii sound coming from all directions










thanks again.


----------



## roguecong

Hi all,

Brand noob here soaking it all in. Great site. Amazon has the combo in my title for $480 (with an HDMI cable thrown in). After reading this thread and another on the BDP-S370 I purchased a set for $370 from a brand new seller that listed on that site.

I think $480 is still a great price for an entry-level HTIB and BD player.

Actually, I'm a little nervous about my purchase since the price was so low. I hope it's not a tailgate special. Well, we'll see Monday.


----------



## cbales24

I had this unit for a while and eventually decided to replace the center channel speaker (since it sucks). I picked one up from Amazon and hooked it up; everything sounded much better.


Then one day I noticed that the center channel was only spitting out hiss. So I hooked up the old center speaker and it worked (though still crappy quality). Then I went ahead and re-connected the new one, and it was working again!


But the problem persists. So I do my usual procedure of swapping and it works again...but only for a while apparently.


What's going on here?











EDIT: I should have checked this out a little more thoroughly.







I had some weird settings going on with the sound field. Tested and works now. The fact remains that the center channel speaker that comes with this unit is a pathetic excuse for a speaker.


----------



## pyro2k

How would you compare this system to the Onkyo 5300?


----------



## HomeSlixe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redwolf4k* /forum/post/18626978
> 
> 
> The HDMI pass through setup IS nice, but I cannot use it, because when sending the HDMI output from the receiver to the Tv, the TV only utilizes one of its inputs, which means I can only use one set of picture settings. This got annoying fast because I need zero over scan with my PS3, but I need 2.5% over scan with my digital cable box, due to varying content and channels. This is why I am using optical cables for the cable box, and the ps3.
> 
> 
> On top of that, it was bugging out my cable box when it switched from PS3 to the box, or vice versa. The cable box would get caught in the wrong resolution, like 480p when it should be on 1080i. Its a SA8300 HDC running Mystro from TWC. I found the only way to keep my independent input settings and for the cable box to not be so buggy, was to use the surround system as audio only.
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the quality of the surround system though, its really my preference.
> 
> 
> I suppose I COULD wire JUST the ps3 with HDMI, and output HDMI to the tv to another input, then all my other devices would run directly to the tv, and optical/coax to the receiver. This would allow me to use HDMI audio with the Ps3, and keep my independent inputs on the tv, but then I would be juggling changing the input on both the TV, and the RECEIVER, would would be annoying to me as well.
> 
> 
> It seems the only way I could have my cake and eat it too, is if the receiver had 3 independent HDMI outputs....but lets be serious, lol.
> 
> 
> Am I really missing that much on the PS3 sound by not going HDMI? It sound amazing to me now.
> 
> 
> Despite all of that, it sounds great, even when utilizing 5.1 via optical and coax.



If you get movies through PSN on your PS3 then using HDMI instead of Fiber Optics is ESSENTIAL.


Optical audio cannot carry lossless/uncompressed 5.1 audio, only HDMI can do that. Optical can only carry 2 channels of uncompressed audio.

HDMI = yes AAC 5.1 decoded to PCM 5.1

Optical = No to AAC 5.1 decoded to PCM 2.0.


The limitation is the optical connection and has been this way since the PSN 5.1 audio tracks started.


----------



## TranceSpeeder

The only way to connect my 42PJ350 to my SS370 is with a an optical cable. So over the air broadcasts that are presented in 5.1 (such as NFL games) wont be presented in true 5.1? ...or would I have to use the PROLOGIC 2 mode?


I dont have DIRECTV yet... when I do get it... (btw... I am going to be using an HDMI with this one) are those going to be presented in true 5.1? ...or would I have to use the PROLOGIC 2 mode?


----------



## puppydg68

Has anyone noticed an loudl buzzing sound coming from the back of the receiver, its a sharp loud buzzing like that of a plasma buzz. Doesn't happen all the time, and seems to reset after powering the system off.. It doesn't happen right away but within 5-10 mins of use. Listening at lower volumes its very noticible. I'm wondering if my unit is defective or if it's just part of the design.. I noticed the previous model seems to have the sam problem:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post19155930 


I'm trying to decide if I should exchange it for another one? within the 30 days.


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TranceSpeeder* /forum/post/19147166
> 
> 
> The only way to connect my 42PJ350 to my SS370 is with a an optical cable. So over the air broadcasts that are presented in 5.1 (such as NFL games) wont be presented in true 5.1? ...or would I have to use the PROLOGIC 2 mode?



If you're receiving an ATSC broadcast with DD/AC-3 audio then yeah it should pass it through the optical out to the receiver. However the TV _may_ have a setting for PCM or DD, so make sure it is set to DD output.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TranceSpeeder* /forum/post/19147166
> 
> 
> I dont have DIRECTV yet... when I do get it... (btw... I am going to be using an HDMI with this one) are those going to be presented in true 5.1? ...or would I have to use the PROLOGIC 2 mode?



Nope if you are using HDMI you can get bitstreamed DD straight from there as well. Sounds like you're all set











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *puppydg68* /forum/post/19155959
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed an loudl buzzing sound coming from the back of the receiver, its a sharp loud buzzing like that of a plasma buzz. Doesn't happen all the time, and seems to reset after powering the system off.. It doesn't happen right away but within 5-10 mins of use. Listening at lower volumes its very noticible. I'm wondering if my unit is defective or if it's just part of the design.. I noticed the previous model seems to have the sam problem:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post19155930
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should exchange it for another one? within the 30 days.



Probably defective power supply or something (switching noise maybe?). I would exchange it for another one, you're in the return period so why not?


----------



## tfcdont

HT-SS370 vs. Onkyo 605 & Polk RM101 sats, center and sub.


I currently have the Onkyo/Polk set up and it's nice and all, but I have a Sony TV and I would like a matching audio set up. Plus the Onkyo produces too much heat and I would like a slimmer receiver and a more compact speaker set up.


Set up:

PS3

Wii

Cablevision HD box

Sony 46VE5

Above mentioned Onkyo/Polk audio setup


What do you guys/ladies think?


Thanks


----------



## TranceSpeeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ES_Revenge* /forum/post/19167686
> 
> 
> If you're receiving an ATSC broadcast with DD/AC-3 audio then yeah it should pass it through the optical out to the receiver. However the TV _may_ have a setting for PCM or DD, so make sure it is set to DD output.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope if you are using HDMI you can get bitstreamed DD straight from there as well. Sounds like you're all set



In what mode should I set my SS370? I have it on PROLOGIC2MOVIE mode but how do I get the original mode it should be broadcasted in. I just set my TV speakers in off & it has no options but I think the SS370 detects this. because when I shut the TV off... it shows the PROLOGIC2MOVIE logo... but when I turn on the TV it shows the DD logo... So... does that mean it is the true format the SS370 should be in?


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TranceSpeeder* /forum/post/19169694
> 
> 
> In what mode should I set my SS370? I have it on PROLOGIC2MOVIE mode but how do I get the original mode it should be broadcasted in. I just set my TV speakers in off & it has no options but I think the SS370 detects this. because when I shut the TV off... it shows the PROLOGIC2MOVIE logo... but when I turn on the TV it shows the DD logo... So... does that mean it is the true format the SS370 should be in?



"A.F.D. AUTO" should do the trick, if it has that. You may have to keep hitting the AFD button on the remote or receiver until it says "AUTO" instead of one of the other modes. I'm not sure the exact operation of the S370 but it's similar for other Sony receivers, so that should work.


----------



## TranceSpeeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ES_Revenge* /forum/post/19172720
> 
> 
> "A.F.D. AUTO" should do the trick, if it has that. You may have to keep hitting the AFD button on the remote or receiver until it says "AUTO" instead of one of the other modes. I'm not sure the exact operation of the S370 but it's similar for other Sony receivers, so that should work.



I dont see anything on the remote that says AFD.


Yea... there seems to be no AUTO mode on the SS370.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TranceSpeeder* /forum/post/19174755
> 
> 
> I dont see anything on the remote that says AFD.
> 
> 
> Yea... there seems to be no AUTO mode on the SS370.



Hi Trance, on the remote press the "Sound Field" button (its next to the "Master Vol" button) repeatedly to cycle to A.F.D. There is also a Sound Field button on the receiver locate at lower middle area.


----------



## homesy68

hi i bought this unit the other day and was wondering if i leave it in A.F.D STD is it right it will play the blu-ray films in there full hd sounds,thanks for any advice


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homesy68* /forum/post/19175737
> 
> 
> hi i bought this unit the other day and was wondering if i leave it in A.F.D STD is it right it will play the blu-ray films in there full hd sounds,thanks for any advice



Hi homesy68, yes it will with via HDMI Cable connection and with the BD player (as long as the BD player can decode HD audio) set to output LPCM.


And also note sometimes a Blu Ray disc will default to the standard DD/DTS track, so you might have to manually select the TrueHD/DTS-MA soundtrack. Normally this will be found under Audio or Language Setting.


----------



## homesy68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19175793
> 
> 
> Hi homesy68, yes it will with via HDMI Cable connection and with the BD player (as long as the BD player can decode HD audio) set to output LPCM.
> 
> 
> And also note sometimes a Blu Ray disc will default to the standard DD/DTS track, so you might have to manually select the TrueHD/DTS-MA soundtrack. Normally this will be found under Audio or Language Setting.



thankyou for your help i was using the afd multi which when reading it looks like it turns 2 channel into 5.1,will givce it a try later and see how it goes thanks again JChin


----------



## TranceSpeeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19174889
> 
> 
> Hi Trance, on the remote press the "Sound Field" button (its next to the "Master Vol" button) repeatedly to cycle to A.F.D. There is also a Sound Field button on the receiver locate at lower middle area.



A.F.D. S.T.D or A.F.D. M.U.L.T.I. - which one would be the true format?


What do you guys have your setting set as? I never really changed anything but for setting my BASS & TREBLE +6 higher then default... would you guys recommend this?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TranceSpeeder* /forum/post/19178372
> 
> 
> A.F.D. S.T.D or A.F.D. M.U.L.T.I. - which one would be the true format?
> 
> 
> What do you guys have your setting set as? I never really changed anything but for setting my BASS & TREBLE +6 higher then default... would you guys recommend this?



A.F.D. S.T.D will automatically detect the type of audio signal being input (Dolby Digital, DTS, or standard 2 channel stereo) and performs the proper decoding.


----------



## TranceSpeeder

I set my BASS & TREBLE +6 higher then default... would you guys recommend this?


----------



## samsurd2

^If it sounds good to you, why do care what anybody else thinks?


----------



## TranceSpeeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsurd2* /forum/post/19180867
> 
> 
> ^If it sounds good to you, why do care what anybody else thinks?



Im new to this product & im just getting some opinions...


----------



## gloyner

Hi

First off, new to the forum and found this thread very helpful, so thanks to all the posters. Helped with some good ideas of how to setup my system (46" bravia tv, PS3, wii, HD box, HT ss370 receiver).


So setup everything tonight, and sound works, tv works, sync works, Ps3 works (no wii test yet - need to extend component video cables) but yeah heres the problem. My auto calibration repeatedly fails. I'm getting error 32 and error F33. Anyways, checked the manual, and the remedies don't work. I've experimented with the mike distance, and reconnected and checked both front speakers... no luck. I've even done the tone test and confirmed sound coming from all 6 speakers.


Anyways, so my questions are as follows:


1) Anyone had these same errors and fixed them?? Right now I think my auto calib. mike is broken, but don't really want to return the system just for a new calibration mike.


2) How much of a difference did the auto-calib make??


3) Anyone do a manual calibration with good results? It seems to me that my surround needs to be louder, and a bit more bass. setup is similar to the manual, C/L/R are surrounding tv. Rear speakers are roughly 9-10 feet from the tv, and directly behind couch.


Any help / advice is greatly appreciated


Cheers


----------



## cuevad

hi, does the s370 have ACR


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuevad* /forum/post/19241989
> 
> 
> hi, does the s370 have ACR



Hi cuevad, yes this unit has ARC feature.


----------



## cuevad

thanks JChin, have you had any experience with the onkyo s3300 it seems like a toss up which one to buy i have a small rm ,a bestbuy blu ray that decodes dt-hd and dts-hd master,and a sam pn50c430


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuevad* /forum/post/19242043
> 
> 
> thanks JChin, have you had any experience with the onkyo s3300 it seems like a toss up which one to buy i have a small rm ,a bestbuy blu ray that decodes dt-hd and dts-hd master,and a sam pn50c430



Don't have either one but by the specs there both appears to be identical.


----------



## cuevad

guess i will go by price the s3300 is on amazon for 270 but will take 2 -5 months to ship ,Thanks for your help


----------



## nataswon

Greetings -


I have recently purchased the Sony HTSS370 and so far love it. My first question is, in a show of 'hands', where do you all prefer your sub-woofer's placement to be? Up front or in back near the rear speakers?


I ask as this system's sub-woofer speaker wire is not that long, I cannot stretch it out to the rear of the room without cutting the existing wire. I am not thrilled with the idea of cutting the existing wire and splicing in speaker wire...any other option to extend that wire or just deal with it up front....?


thanks,

Nataswon


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nataswon* /forum/post/19250581
> 
> 
> Greetings -
> 
> 
> I have recently purchased the Sony HTSS370 and so far love it. My first question is, in a show of 'hands', where do you all prefer your sub-woofer's placement to be? Up front or in back near the rear speakers?



It all depends on your room. What works in one person's room is not necessarily going to be good for you. You should experiment with placement yourself and see what sounds best.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nataswon* /forum/post/19250581
> 
> 
> I ask as this system's sub-woofer speaker wire is not that long, I cannot stretch it out to the rear of the room without cutting the existing wire. I am not thrilled with the idea of cutting the existing wire and splicing in speaker wire...any other option to extend that wire or just deal with it up front....?










It's just speaker wire, there's no harm in splicing in wire. It's not really a big deal. What you should actually do is just cut the factory wire off about 6" to 1' after the connector and splice larger wire in--14 or 12 gauge, preferrably. Then not only will you have better wire than the tiny stuff they provide you with, you'll also be able to make it as long as you want.


----------



## mango259

does anyone know how the sub in this unit compares to the sub in the ht ss360?


and the speakers... yea they look different, but why? are they better or worse?


Trying to decide between the htss360 and the htss370.


----------



## samsurd2

Other than the configuration of the enclosure, specs appear to be identical.


----------



## nataswon

Thanks - yea, I know it's just splicing wire, i was having a senior moment there..


----------



## talon1

Hi i just recently got this system. I have everything setup but the auto calibration mic cant reach my seating position. What can I do. Do I just change the settings to where I think they sound best without the auto calibration? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talon1* /forum/post/19480355
> 
> 
> Hi i just recently got this system. I have everything setup but the auto calibration mic cant reach my seating position. What can I do. Do I just change the settings to where I think they sound best without the auto calibration? Any help would be appreciated!



Hi talon1, get a 3.5mm mono extension cable that has a male at one and female at the other end. May find this a "radio shack" or online at "cables to go".


----------



## talon1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JChin* 
Hi talon1, get a 3.5mm mono extension cable that has a male at one and female at the other end. May find this a "radio shack" or online at "cables to go".
Thanks so much for the reply, JChin, Ill do that!


p.s. This is a great sound system in case anyone was thinking about buying. The wires are a tad short, though, but nothing you cant fix yourself. Highly recommend it


----------



## JustinAiken

Hey everyone,


I have this system coming in a few days...


I have a Sony Bravia TV, and a HTPC running XBMC on top of Linux.


I ordered a s/pdif output bracket for my motherboard; my video card only has DVI out, no HDMI.


Right now I have a DVI->HDMI cable from the HTPC to the TV for video, and crappy speakers plugged straight into the TV.


What will be the best way to hook up the HTSS370 to this? Is it true that if I use an optical cable (either coxial spdif or TOSlink) that I won't be able to get true-HD? Will I have to buy a video card with HDMI out?


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinAiken* /forum/post/19510141
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> I have this system coming in a few days...
> 
> 
> I have a Sony Bravia TV, and a HTPC running XBMC on top of Linux.
> 
> 
> I ordered a s/pdif output bracket for my motherboard; my video card only has DVI out, no HDMI.
> 
> 
> Right now I have a DVI->HDMI cable from the HTPC to the TV for video, and crappy speakers plugged straight into the TV.
> 
> 
> What will be the best way to hook up the HTSS370 to this? Is it true that if I use an optical cable (either coxial spdif or TOSlink) that I won't be able to get true-HD? Will I have to buy a video card with HDMI out?



It's true that you won't get TrueHD/DTS-MA except via an HDMI connection. Whether one can actually hear the difference between HD audio and legacy audio has been discussed ad nauseum. OTOH, the quality of the non-HD audio that you'd get via a coax or optical cable is supposed to be somewhat better than pure legacy audio. Also be aware that Sony gear is likely to cough up a fur ball when it comes to DVI-to-HDMI cables. See "Notes on connecting cables" on page 21 of the user manual.


----------



## JustinAiken

Okay, guess I'll just hook the HTPC straight to the TV for now, using the receiver only for audio - shouldn't be too big of deal, as I only have one source for video/audio.


And as soon as I see a good deal on a low profile video card with HDMI out that I could send the audio through, I'll jump...


I'm pretty sure I"ll be able to hear a difference between TrueHD/DTS-MA and the lesser


----------



## chopchop0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinAiken* /forum/post/19515349
> 
> 
> Okay, guess I'll just hook the HTPC straight to the TV for now, using the receiver only for audio - shouldn't be too big of deal, as I only have one source for video/audio.
> 
> 
> And as soon as I see a good deal on a low profile video card with HDMI out that I could send the audio through, I'll jump...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I"ll be able to hear a difference between TrueHD/DTS-MA and the lesser



What do you think of that system? I was originally looking at an onkyo HTIB, but I realize that the slimmer sony receiver will fit better with my media center.


----------



## JustinAiken

Not sure yet, it won't be here until Tuesday.


I know I picked it over the Onkyo or others because I did a recent Sony credit card offer for $200 of Sony rewards, so the system only cost me $58.


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinAiken* /forum/post/19515349
> 
> 
> Okay, guess I'll just hook the HTPC straight to the TV for now, using the receiver only for audio - shouldn't be too big of deal, as I only have one source for video/audio.
> 
> 
> And as soon as I see a good deal on a low profile video card with HDMI out that I could send the audio through, I'll jump...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I"ll be able to hear a difference between TrueHD/DTS-MA and the lesser



JMO but it'll probably be only 'cuz you want to.


----------



## LividUser

I have in the other room one of these HT-SS370 system sitting was a christmas gift (yes I already know what it is it isn't wrapper and I answered the door when it came) I checked the specs for it and it says the maximum output is 1080p/24, to my (admittedly limited) understanding thats 1080p at 24FPS, the native resolution and speed for bluray movies.


I though don't watch bluray movies, but I do play games, my concern is that the specs say it's maximum output is 1080P/24 but games can output between 30 and 120 FPS (depending on the game/system/ect). I just talked to someone on the sony site and all they could do is say it's maximum was 1080P/24, and judging from the conversation I'm guessing they were just reading it off the specs page and didn't actually know anything about the item (pretty typical for support these days).


Can someone tell me what this thing can really output at? I'd love it if it could do 1080P at 120 (for the off game that can do it and because my TV supports that as it's maximum) but if it can only do it at 24 then I'll exchange it for something a little beefier. (I've already noted my concern and they have no problem exchanging it as it was purchased from costco and there just a few blocks away). Also, is there a way to check this for certain on the user end? (I tried to check on the tv but it only gives resolution, not refresh rate of the signal)


----------



## rubendariohh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowboricua* /forum/post/18625075
> 
> 
> I have the HT-SS370 and love it with my PS3 and Bravia TV.
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you mean by the HDMI connections being intrusive. The receiver knows when you are using the "TV" or the PS3 and should switch automatically. You are definitely missing out by using optical for the PS3. The PS3 should not be connected to the receiver via optical. HDMI is the way to go. The PS3 is able to decode DTS-MA and Dolby TruHD and sent it LPCM to the receiver only via HDMI, not optical. You have to make sure that DTS-MA and Dolby TruHD are selected in the audio options on the PS3 and that you set up the PS3 to send the BD signal on Linear PCM. The Receiver unit will show LPCM in the display even though the PS3 is handling all the decoding. Optical can't handle the bandwidth. If you want to check what the PS3 is decoding and sending LPCM to the unit, you can check by pressing "triangle" on the PS3 controller and then "i" for info. The information is shown in the upper right corner. As I said, the receiver will only show that is receiving LPCM.
> 
> 
> However, an optical cable is optimal from the TV to the receiver unit, since DD 5.1 and 2.1 can be sent through optical cable, and most stations broadcast in those formats. The best Sound Field setting for playing BD movies and games from the PS3 is AFD-STD since this reproduces sounds as they were meant to be reproduced. When playing broadcast TV, I select PL-II movies and the unit detects if a station is broadcasting DD 5.1 or 2.0. If it is 2.0 the PL-II kicks in to give surround, if it is 5.1 only DD 5.1 is reproduced. If you have a cable box with coax, then coax can be used from the box instead of the optical from the TV or cable box.
> 
> 
> I don't like the Movie-DCS and, but this is a matter of taste. I like to hear the sounds as they were meant by the source material, as I mentioned above. Movie-DCS does work with 5.1 DD and 2.0 or ay signal, and it applies PL-I if needed. Like I said, I mostly don't use for BD/DVD playing and select AFD-STD. However, I do use Movie-DCS for Netflix streaming since Netflix is not streaming DD 5.1 still and I find that it works well for these movies.
> 
> 
> Also, the unit detects signal automatically, you can't select if you want DD, or DTS, the unit does from the signal and PL-I or PL-II are applied automatically, if needed and you have it selected as a sound field. Also, when you are using your external speaker or 5.1 you should not have the TV speakers working... I am probably misunderstanding something from your comment, but it seems like you are trying to run the TV speakers while the 5.1 system is on. The TV speakers should be OFF while the 5.1 is on.
> 
> 
> I have this system and, like I said before, I am loving it. Let me know if you have any questions.



I have a *Panasonic TC-P54Z1 TV*, a *PS3* and I just bought the *HT-SS370* home theater. I'm trying to hook everything by HDMI in order to get advantage of the *DTS-MA and Dolby TruHD*, but is not working!

I connect the PS3 to the receiver through HDMI (into the HDMI 2 slot of the receiver for BD players), and then the Home theater to my TV through HDMI (from the TV Out slot of the receiver to one of the HDMI input slots of my TV). Then I turned on the PS3, I selected the BD input in the receiver and the HDMI 1 input in my TV and I get nothing! no Audio, no Video, nothing....did you have any advice?? thanks in advance for your support!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rubendariohh* /forum/post/19761511
> 
> 
> I have a *Panasonic TC-P54Z1 TV*, a *PS3* and I just bought the *HT-SS370* home theater. I'm trying to hook everything by HDMI in order to get advantage of the *DTS-MA and Dolby TruHD*, but is not working!
> 
> I connect the PS3 to the receiver through HDMI (into the HDMI 2 slot of the receiver for BD players), and then the Home theater to my TV through HDMI (from the TV Out slot of the receiver to one of the HDMI input slots of my TV). Then I turned on the PS3, I selected the BD input in the receiver and the HDMI 1 input in my TV and I get nothing! no Audio, no Video, nothing....did you have any advice?? thanks in advance for your support!



Hi rubendariohh, its possible you're getting handshake issue.


Here are some suggestion to try:

- connect to the other two receiver HDMI ports

- connect to the other two tv HDMI ports from receiver (TV Out)

- test with a different HDMI cable (input and output)

- with tv and receiver on, reset PS3 by holding down power button for a few seconds until it beeps twice (not sure if this works with new slim model)

- turn equipment on in a certain order: tv first then receiver and last PS3 (give a few seconds in btw for each to power up fully)

- set PS3 resolution to a lower resolution like 1080i (reconnect back to tv to perform this setting)


----------



## rubendariohh

Thanks for your suggestions Chin.

The issue was fixed after I reset my TV to its default settings.

Now all is working flawlessly. My PS3 is running at 1080p with True HD Audio.

Just a little advice: The speakers volume were to low after I calibrate the system with the mic, so I calibrated the system manually (in fact I use the MAX vol for all the speakers and the Sub, 6.0db)


----------



## dmk1974

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rubendariohh* 
Thanks for your suggestions Chin.

The issue was fixed after I reset my TV to its default settings.

Now all is working flawlessly. My PS3 is running at 1080p with True HD Audio.

Just a little advice: The speakers volume were to low after I calibrate the system with the mic, so I calibrated the system manually (in fact I use the MAX vol for all the speakers and the Sub, 6.0db)
Did you by chance also adjust the treble and bass? I haven't yet found a sweet spot yet on my HT-SS370. I think I had them both at +20 maybe last I tried?


----------



## Montsegur97

Just got one of these yesterday. No issues setting it up, have my Cable box and PS3 connected to it via HDMI, and then the receiver to the TV. My ps3 is one of the older fat ones (40gb), anyhow, through the cable box, no issues, the DTS sign shows up on the receiver and all the sound comes through. The ps3 though, I set the sound option to HDMI, then automatic, it initially showed LPCM 2 channel 44.1 and 48khz. So I checked out the manual settings and added the DTS, 5.1 and other Linear PCM options from 44, 48 and 96khz.


Tried playing a game, no surround sound, no DTS sign anywhere on the receiver, so I went back, manually set them to LPCM 2.0 channel 44.1, and 48khz. Go into the game, and the DTS only seems to appear under Pro Logic II movie.


Now, I went back to set it to automatic via HDMI, and now it's showing ALL sorts of options ticked off, from 5.1 to 7.1 LPCM 44.1, 48, 96khz, etc. and again, no DTS no nothing. So should I just leave it on Linear PCM 2.0 channel 44 and 48khz? Tried Transformers through those settings, sounds loud and clear, but I'm so new to these things not sure if I'm getting the full effect I'm supposed to be getting.


So what do you guys have checked off through HDMI on your ps3's? Just seeing a lot of people saying they leave it on AFD STD, but I never get sound from the rear speakers with that setting. As long as I leave it on Pro Logic II, and on manual LPCM 2.0 channel 44.1 and 48khz, it seems to be fine. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## dmk1974

Also, my subwoofer had an extra gasket laying on it when I opened the box. Is it something missing from the inside of the sub? Anyone know how to open up the sub?


----------



## Blazing_angel_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmk1974* /forum/post/19773011
> 
> 
> Also, my subwoofer had an extra gasket laying on it when I opened the box. Is it something missing from the inside of the sub? Anyone know how to open up the sub?



You see that Litt hole right next to the speaker?

I believe that gasket thing just got loose from there


----------



## dmk1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blazing_angel_* /forum/post/19785512
> 
> 
> You see that Litt hole right next to the speaker?
> 
> I believe that gasket thing just got loose from there



That was my thought as well since the profile is about the same. I shined a light and looked down it and felt around with my hand and I didn't feel anything like it between the seams of joined plastic along the walls. The call to Sony tech support was useless (even after they looked at the photos I took of the part).


I took it back to Costco and exchanged it for another one. The new one didn't have any loose or missing parts and sounds great.


----------



## thomicimo

I am likely going to buy this to replace my JVC D4 DVD system because well I dont watch DVD's, I've just connected my HTPC.


I have my speakers mounted on the wall around my TV which is also on the wall, is this a bad idea with this sony system? (it has both the same amount and type of speakers as this system)


I just like the look of having the speakers mounted around the TV on the wall, it looks very clean, because I can also manage the speaker wires/TV power cords through the room behind it.


Also is 300CAD after taxes on sale a good price for this system?


----------



## John.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thomicimo* /forum/post/19788007
> 
> 
> I am likely going to buy this to replace my JVC D4 DVD system because well I dont watch DVD's, I've just connected my HTPC.
> 
> 
> I have my speakers mounted on the wall around my TV which is also on the wall, is this a bad idea with this sony system? (it has both the same amount and type of speakers as this system)
> 
> 
> I just like the look of having the speakers mounted around the TV on the wall, it looks very clean, because I can also manage the speaker wires/TV power cords through the room behind it.
> 
> 
> Also is 300CAD after taxes on sale a good price for this system?



Hey ! I bought the same system yesterday in Canada . I researched a bit and in my opinion this system is the best system in this price range . I dont think you will regret it at all . It has all hdmi inputs you need and most other systems in this price range rarely has any hdmi inputs .


I have not hooked mine up yet , but sounded good in the store .


I guess you got it on sale ? Its regular 299 onsale for 249 .


Yes hanging on the wall would be perfect


----------



## pinzg35

Question...I have my Sony blu-ray player hooked up to the HT-SS370 and am playing a blu-ray movie. When I select DTS under audio options and start the movie the DTS logo does not come on but the DDII does. Any idea why?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinzg35* /forum/post/19824310
> 
> 
> Question...I have my Sony blu-ray player hooked up to the HT-SS370 and am playing a blu-ray movie. When I select DTS under audio options and start the movie the DTS logo does not come on but the DDII does. Any idea why?



Hi pinzg35, is the LPCM logo indicator light on? It appears you're only getting 2ch stereo playing out to your 5.1 system.


What model is the BD player and what are the audio settings? And what BD movie are you playing?


----------



## pinzg35

yes, the LPCM logo is on. its the bdp-bx57. it's "the other guys" which isn't high action but in the audio selection, you can choose dts


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinzg35* /forum/post/19825298
> 
> 
> yes, the LPCM logo is on. its the bdp-bx57. it's "the other guys" which isn't high action but in the audio selection, you can choose dts



Is the BD player connected to receiver via HDMI and HDMI logo indicator is on?


What is the BD player audio settings?


Leave the receiver Sound Field is "AFD Standard". Is the Receiver HDMI Control set to Off?


----------



## pinzg35

yes to both. the bd audio settings is set to auto and the soud field is set to AFD standard and the control is set off. now i don't even see a pro logic II logo


----------



## pinzg35

it does sound like i am getting 5.1 but the dts logo isn't on either is the dd


----------



## JChin

On the BD disc track, audio "DTS-HD Master" is selected.


On the BD player "BD Audio MIX Setting" to On (if on then try off, and back to on).


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinzg35* /forum/post/19825459
> 
> 
> it does sound like i am getting 5.1 but the dts logo isn't on either is the dd



Ok, DTS and DD logo will not light up because the receiver is not doing the decoding. While playing the movie, press the "Display" button, what does it show for playback information?


----------



## pinzg35

1080/24p


enlgish DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1ch 48kHz 2.1Mbps


----------



## JChin

If thats what is displayed, then you are getting the right HD audio from the player.


----------



## pinzg35

i'm thinking for bluray that play in dts-master and dd-master the logos don't show up? i just put in a non bluray and the dd logo came on.


----------



## JChin

Because this receiver can not decode HD (DTS-HD MA and TrueHD) audio but can decode Dolby Digital, Dolby Pro Logic II, DTS, DTS-ES and Dolby Digital EX.


----------



## pinzg35

what is the difference of decoding HD audio and accepting LPCM signals to do it? are they both the same? is having a receiver that can decode better?


----------



## JChin

IMO, either the player does the decoding (LPCM) or receiver does the decoding (Bitstream) at the end result to my ears, it sounds the same to me (others may differ in this).


----------



## pinzg35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19825691
> 
> 
> IMO, either the player does the decoding (LPCM) or receiver does the decoding (Bitstream) at the end result to my ears, it sounds the same to me (others may differ in this).



sony with the ht-ss370 it needs the player to decode to produce the sound? don't most players decode now so you don't really need a receiver that decodes?


i assume receivers that don't decode don't have the 'icons' that light up to show you it's playing in dts-master of dd-hd.


do you have this htib?


----------



## JChin

Yes and yes (for HD).


Correct.


No HTIB, separate.


----------



## pinzg35

thanks for your help!


what kind of set up do you have? i thought about putting one together but didnt' know where to start. what kind of tv do you have?


----------



## JChin

Glad to help.


Denon 1910 receiver, Energy speakers (no sub yet) and Panasonic 58Pz800u.


----------



## pinzg35

sounds like a nice set up! never heard of those speakers. what made you decide on those?


----------



## JChin

All reviews that I have read was good (no negative), plus that energy speakers matches well with Denon receivers (and it does). I never auditioned the energy speakers before either, just when for it and glad I did. The tower speakers, C-500 has great mid/lower frequencies and bass sound. I'm very impresed with it which is the reason I haven't gotten a sub yet (and I know by adding a sub, it would really sound awesome).


----------



## white venom

I am going to be installing this HTIB system, hooking it up to my Lg 47le8500. what is the best way to run my inputs and out puts-- I will be hooking up my Xbox 360 elite, old ps3 120g, and digital comcast cable box. Should i run all the hdmi inputs to the receiver and one out put to the TV or run the inputs to the TV and run a fiber optic output to the reciever for sound?? any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *white venom* /forum/post/19834228
> 
> 
> I am going to be installing this HTIB system, hooking it up to my Lg 47le8500. what is the best way to run my inputs and out puts-- I will be hooking up my Xbox 360 elite, old ps3 120g, and digital comcast cable box. Should i run all the hdmi inputs to the receiver and one out put to the TV or run the inputs to the TV and run a fiber optic output to the reciever for sound?? any advice is greatly appreciated.



Hi white venom, connect all three to receiver via HDMI, then out of receiver to tv via HDMI. Also connect an optical cable from tv "Digital Audio Out" to receiver "Opt In (TV) if you're planning on using the tv internet apps.


----------



## white venom

thanks


----------



## dmk1974

FYI, Best Buy has the HT-SS370 on sale for $199.99 this week. The weekly ad says $229.99, but online it's showing as only $199.99.


I had bought mine at Costco for $249.99, but the Costco version included an HDMI cable and the iPod dock in the box. Not sure if I'll ever use that dock though...maybe I should take it back to Costco and get it from BB?


----------



## trickyazn

I can't seem to hook this HTIB with my Samsung LN40c630 via a HDMI cable. It seems optical is the only way to go, disappointed.


Also why did they skip on the audio in jack? I'd love to play some songs from my ipod.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trickyazn* /forum/post/19842821
> 
> 
> I can't seem to hook this HTIB with my Samsung LN40c630 via a HDMI cable. It seems optical is the only way to go, disappointed.
> 
> 
> Also why did they skip on the audio in jack? I'd love to play some songs from my ipod.



Hi trickyazn, don't understand.


This HTIB does have "HDMI Out" to connect to LN-40C630 and it also has "RCA Analog Audio IN" (by using a mini to 2 RCA cable ) that you can plug the iPod.


----------



## trickyazn

I plugged in my HDMI cable from the LN-40c630 into the TV HDMI port on the Sony. My Samsung TV does not recognize it in the connected devices section and no sound comes out from the Sony system.


I called Sony and they said to use an optical cable because my Samsung LN-40c630 does not have a hdmi out but 3 inputs and hdmi/dvi.


And thank you on the advice on using RCA/analog audio in. Will it play in 5.1 or stereo?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trickyazn* /forum/post/19846556
> 
> 
> I plugged in my HDMI cable from the LN-40c630 into the TV HDMI port on the Sony. My Samsung TV does not recognize it in the connected devices section and no sound comes out from the Sony system.
> 
> 
> I called Sony and they said to use an optical cable because my Samsung LN-40c630 does not have a hdmi out but 3 inputs and hdmi/dvi.



Ah, you want audio to play out of the Sony speakers from the tv. Yes Sony is correct, the 40C630 does not have ARC (Audio Return Channel) so you would need to run an optical cable from tv to receiver.



> Quote:
> And thank you on the advice on using RCA/analog audio in. Will it play in 5.1 or stereo?



It would play stereo.


----------



## RacingManiac

I just picked one of these up from CircuitCity.com($198, also ordered a pack of 4 HDMI cable). I was deciding between this and a set of 5.1 computer surround sound set(Logitech Z5500). Considering this is cheaper and does HDMI it seems like a no brainer at the price point so I went for it. Right now I have it hooked to my PS3 via HDMI, Comcast HD DVR(Motorola something rather) via HDMI, and my PC via optical and VGA cable to the TV(XBR6 32" Bravia). Every thing runs well with Bravia sync and I can do 1 click input selection with the receiver's remote.


I do have a question though, when letting PS3 does the sound setup automatically it only selects DD 5.1, LPCM 2.1 and something else. Should I be doing this manually to select other supported format for output(DTS, LPCM 5.1...etc)? Also is there something else I need to set when playing BD movies?


So far playing GT5 it is awesome with the driving wheel setup. But I'll be testing out watching BD over the weekend. My PC's optical out with the on board RealTek HD Audio doesn't seem to do 5.1, so I only get stereo over the optical. It is a ~3 years old PC so maybe thats the problem, and the receiver doesn't do analog input. I guess you can't have everything. But for the price point, its an awesome system...


----------



## crazyrob425




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RacingManiac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked one of these up from CircuitCity.com($198, also ordered a pack of 4 HDMI cable). I was deciding between this and a set of 5.1 computer surround sound set(Logitech Z5500). Considering this is cheaper and does HDMI it seems like a no brainer at the price point so I went for it. Right now I have it hooked to my PS3 via HDMI, Comcast HD DVR(Motorola something rather) via HDMI, and my PC via optical and VGA cable to the TV(XBR6 32" Bravia). Every thing runs well with Bravia sync and I can do 1 click input selection with the receiver's remote.
> 
> 
> I do have a question though, when letting PS3 does the sound setup automatically it only selects DD 5.1, LPCM 2.1 and something else. Should I be doing this manually to select other supported format for output(DTS, LPCM 5.1...etc)? Also is there something else I need to set when playing BD movies?
> 
> 
> So far playing GT5 it is awesome with the driving wheel setup. But I'll be testing out watching BD over the weekend. My PC's optical out with the on board RealTek HD Audio doesn't seem to do 5.1, so I only get stereo over the optical. It is a ~3 years old PC so maybe thats the problem, and the receiver doesn't do analog input. I guess you can't have everything. But for the price point, its an awesome system...


 http://hd.engadget.com/2009/04/21/hd...with-your-ps3/ 

There you go


----------



## RacingManiac

Sweet, thanks for the link!


----------



## RacingManiac

Additional question, why does many posts I've read here mentioned they switch HDMI Control to "off"?


----------



## BigDallas721

Thanks for all the info guys. Purchased my System Sunday from SonyStyle.com for $135 (After $75 Coupon from Sony's Recycle Program).


I set everything up yesterday, and will begin to check out all the settings. Right now I have 360/PS3 120 GB Slim/ Direct TV. So far I'm impressed with actually being able to have 3 HDMI devices in. I also have the Sony AIRSA10 S-AIR Wireless speaker set up to it.


PS3 is setup to output LCPM and Direct TV only thing I could see was to set to Dolby Digital "On". I've been using the setting "Pro Logic" for both though I've been seeing people say to keep it on "AFD Standard"


Nice to see someone in the area as well JChin, looks like you been around for a while and know what you are talking about.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigDallas721* /forum/post/19872329
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys. Purchased my System Sunday from SonyStyle.com for $135 (After $75 Coupon from Sony's Recycle Program).
> 
> 
> I set everything up yesterday, and will begin to check out all the settings. Right now I have 360/PS3 120 GB Slim/ Direct TV. So far I'm impressed with actually being able to have 3 HDMI devices in. I also have the Sony AIRSA10 S-AIR Wireless speaker set up to it.
> 
> 
> PS3 is setup to output LCPM and Direct TV only thing I could see was to set to Dolby Digital "On". I've been using the setting "Pro Logic" for both though I've been seeing people say to keep it on "AFD Standard"
> 
> 
> Nice to see someone in the area as well JChin, looks like you been around for a while and know what you are talking about.



Hi BigDallas721, if you are using Pro Logic then the receiver is getting 2Ch from the source.


Are you subscribed DirecTv HD? If not then it won't get Dolby Digital signal.


Is the receiver HDMI Control set to "On"? If so try setting this to "Off".


----------



## BigDallas721




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19873232
> 
> 
> Hi BigDallas721, if you are using Pro Logic then the receiver is getting 2Ch from the source.
> 
> 
> Are you subscribed DirecTv HD? If not then it won't get Dolby Digital signal.
> 
> 
> Is the receiver HDMI Control set to "On"? If so try setting this to "Off".



Thanks for the advice, didn't know much other than Pro Logic sounded cool. Only reason I went to Pro Logic was because sound was actually coming out of all 5 speakers and I see why now.


Also yes I'm currently on DirecTv HD, so that's good to know. After actually looking over the manual more, I see why people say to leave it on AFD Standard(Presents sound as it was recorded/encoded).


My HDMI Control was set to "On" and I went ahead and switched it to "off" but didn't notice any sound out of the rear speakers still. Gonna read over the manual/what I like to do "Google it". Thanks again.


----------



## JChin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BigDallas721* 
Thanks for the advice, didn't know much other than Pro Logic sounded cool. Only reason I went to Pro Logic was because sound was actually coming out of all 5 speakers and I see why now.
Since it wasn't mention, do you get proper 5.1 out of the receiver using the Xbox 360?

Quote:

Also yes I'm currently on DirecTv HD, so that's good to know. After actually looking over the manual more, I see why people say to leave it on AFD Standard(Presents sound as it was recorded/encoded).
Yes, leave it on "AFD Standard" as this will tell what audio is coming in.

Just note HD channels are not always DD 5.1 and that some will be stereo.

Quote:

My HDMI Control was set to "On" and I went ahead and switched it to "off" but didn't notice any sound out of the rear speakers still. Gonna read over the manual/what I like to do "Google it". Thanks again.
With AFD Standard as the listening mode (Sound Field), do you hear any sound if you place your ear close to the surround speakers? If so try turning up the volume some and maybe adjusting the surround channel level and also check that DRC is turned "Off".


----------



## JChin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *RacingManiac* 
Additional question, why does many posts I've read here mentioned they switch HDMI Control to "off"?
Hi RacingManiac, because the HDMI handshake with some Tv may force the source to output stereo instead of multi channel.


----------



## RacingManiac

Ah ok, thanks for that. So far it seems to be ok as I am getting proper 5.1 sound out of the system with PS3 and even cable box movie contents. And with much work with FFDShow and CCCP Codec setup I was able to play most movie file on PC with 5.1 sound also, just doesn't like FLAC-based sound for some reason...


----------



## trickyazn

Jchin, what do you mean by DRC?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trickyazn* /forum/post/19878944
> 
> 
> Jchin, what do you mean by DRC?



Are you referring on my respond to your post? If so then its ARC (Audio Return Channel), meaning it allows the TV to send audio upstream to your receiver which eliminate the need for a separate audio cable like an optical cable.


Now there is DRC which is "Dynamic Range Control".


----------



## trickyazn

Not the one referring to my post, I was referring to the post with you mentioning to turn off HDMI. You mentioned to turn off DRC,.


Edit: i found DRC, thanks.


----------



## Philgag

Could anyone tell me if the receiver is on and receiving signal by hdmi, does the tv still receive sound or only picture?


Thanks


----------



## white venom

What devices are needed to make the rear speakers wireless?


----------



## kkameny

The transmitter for the rear of receiver is #ezw-t100, the rear speaker amp is #what-sa20. Find both on amazon,they work great.


----------



## kkameny

Has anyone tried different speakers with the ss370?


----------



## kkameny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkameny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried different speakers with the ss370?



Can you use a higher impedance speaker, like 6 ohm?


----------



## zipkicker

hi, picked up this system from amazon and have a few questions


I have everything hooked up through the reciever

1. DishNetwork HD DVR box

2. Sony PS3 120GB slim


The best setting is AFD Standard for the PS3 for games and BluRay?


The best setting for me from the dish box seems to be Prologic II Movie


does this sound correct?


On the PS3, should i just let the PS3 do the automatic audio setup?

If not, can i select all the audio options and be ok?


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zipkicker* /forum/post/19930617
> 
> 
> The best setting is AFD Standard for the PS3 for games and BluRay?



Yep pretty much.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zipkicker* /forum/post/19930617
> 
> 
> The best setting for me from the dish box seems to be Prologic II Movie
> 
> 
> does this sound correct?



If you like what PL-II does for you then yes.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zipkicker* /forum/post/19930617
> 
> 
> On the PS3, should i just let the PS3 do the automatic audio setup?
> 
> If not, can i select all the audio options and be ok?



Yeah auto setup should work out fine.


----------



## JChin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zipkicker* 
The best setting for me from the dish box seems to be Prologic II Movie


does this sound correct?
Hi zipkicker, possible if that sound better to you than Dolby Digital 5.1 when watching HD program that contains DD 5.1.


But if your not receiving DD 5.1 on any of the HD stations then suggest checking the cable box audio menu is set to DD 5.1 surround or both DD 5.1/PCM.


Now if cable box is set to DD 5.1 or DD 5.1/PCM but still not getting Dolby Digital out of reciever. Possible the cable box may not be able to output DD 5.1 from its HDMI output port. Then an optical cable will be need to get DD 5.1 to the receiver (check cable box OM).


----------



## zipkicker

Well, in the settings for the DVR i have these options


1 - Dolby Digital/PCM

2 - DD only

3 - PCM only


then on the right i have

Line Mode

RF Mode


if this is the case, would i be good just using AFD STD?


----------



## JChin

Yes, leave it on AFD STD.


Set cable box to DD/PCM.


I believe RF and Line Mode only applies to PCM but you can try both and see if any changes occurs or if one sound better then the other.


----------



## zipkicker

awesome, this setting is much better than PLII i was using, thanks so much for the help


----------



## JChin

Glad to help, enjoy.


----------



## steele713




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkameny* /forum/post/19916457
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried different speakers with the ss370?



i was wondering the same thing...except not for the speakers, but for the sub...can you hook up a powered sub to this receiver with no damage? whatcha think? the sub seems to be the only weak link, i want more bass. thanks


----------



## GRIZZMEISTER

I just connected my Sony HTSS370 today and I'm quite pleased with the results. My setup is in a small bedroom that I converted in to my man cave for playing video games and occasionally listening to music. My TV is a 40 inch Sharp Aquos that has fantastic picture quality and almost no input lag but relatively poor sound. I picked up the HTSS370 yesterday at Best Buy since it was on sale to help remedy that situation.


Plugged in to my HTSS370 is my Xbox 360 via HDMI which yields really rich surround sound when playing games like Black Ops. As the Nintendo Wii doesn't support HDMI I've had to run RCA cables from the TV to the sound system but the results are still pretty good.


Here's some advice from my experience:


When you hook up your Xbox 360 don't forget to go in to your audio settings and switch to Dolby Digital 5.1.


Same thing with the Wii, go in to the audio menu and turn on the _surround_ option which will enable Dolby Prologic II. This won't sound as good as the 360's true 5.1 but to my ears it sounds better than just 2 speaker stereo.


----------



## JerseyJoeIII

Hi all, need some help. I have a new HT-SS370, was having some issues with what i thought was clipping from the speakers. after a LOT of troubleshooting, i've isolated the cause of distortion from my TV speakers themselves (i was able to reproduce the problem without the receiver hooked up...right side TV speakers popping at same moments in game/during shows that front right receiver speaker was).


So somehow, the TV is distorting the audio even when i have the HT-SS370 hooked up. My setup was HDMI from cable box to receiver, HDMI from xbox360 to receiver, HDMI from BluRay to receiver, and HDMI from receiver OUT to TV.


I tried turning off audio output from my TV even when everything was hooked up, but to no avail.


Any ideas? I'm an audio noob...theres GOT to be a way around this, right?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerseyJoeIII* /forum/post/20307959
> 
> 
> Hi all, need some help. I have a new HT-SS370, was having some issues with what i thought was clipping from the speakers. after a LOT of troubleshooting, i've isolated the cause of distortion from my TV speakers themselves (i was able to reproduce the problem without the receiver hooked up...right side TV speakers popping at same moments in game/during shows that front right receiver speaker was).
> 
> 
> So somehow, the TV is distorting the audio even when i have the HT-SS370 hooked up. My setup was HDMI from cable box to receiver, HDMI from xbox360 to receiver, HDMI from BluRay to receiver, and HDMI from receiver OUT to TV.
> 
> 
> I tried turning off audio output from my TV even when everything was hooked up, but to no avail.
> 
> 
> Any ideas? I'm an audio noob...theres GOT to be a way around this, right?



Hi JerseyJoeIII, my guess would be either your source or HDMI cables. First try a different HDMI cable.


----------



## JerseyJoeIII

Hi JChin,


Thanks for the reply. I've troubleshot this for almost a week now. The basic problem is that I'm getting a little noise (infrequent, barely audible high-pitched pops/slight static, but its there) on my TV speakers (when standalone) AND the receiver speakers when theyre hooked up. Usually occurs during "beach scenes" (background waves can cause it), as well as during parts where a lot of audio comes through, for example playing Forza 3 on the xbox, i went into a turn hard, engine roaring, tires squealing, and got a ton of static from the center speaker when I hit the back of the car in front of me.


This problem is repeatable across different components (Xbox, cable box)...I've tried different inputs, different cables, a slew of different settings, etc. The Panasonic TV manual suggests I run a digital optic and composite audio from the tv to the amp, which I've done, but the problem remains.


Oddly, the BluRay (a Sony) seems to send perfect audio to the receiver.


Let's assume I somehow fried something within my TV when I used to muck with the old speakers. Could the TV be distorting my signal, even when I've turned the speakers off? I'm about at my wits end here...the TV seems to be the only common variable in all this.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerseyJoeIII* /forum/post/20307959
> 
> 
> ...after a LOT of troubleshooting, i've isolated the cause of distortion from my TV speakers themselves (i was able to reproduce the problem without the receiver hooked up...right side TV speakers popping at same moments in game/during shows that front right receiver speaker was).
> 
> 
> So somehow, the TV is distorting the audio even when i have the HT-SS370 hooked up. My setup was HDMI from cable box to receiver, HDMI from xbox360 to receiver, HDMI from BluRay to receiver, and HDMI from receiver OUT to TV.



Let see: all with HDMI cables

source -> receiver -> tv (R/F speaker distorted)

source -> tv (R/F speaker distorted)


Appears its with the sources or cables. Do you have a relative or friend that you can borrow an Xbox to test?


What happens if you set cable box and Xbox audio output to stereo?


----------



## JerseyJoeIII

Hi JChin,


Tried setting to just stereo, but slight static and pops still came through. I also tried all different HDMI cables. The sound issue is ever so slight, but once your ears become tuned to them, its impossible to ignore.


The issue is not only confined to the R/F speaker, as I get some center channel static during "busy" audio parts...this occurs through the cable box as well as xbox, so I'd be surprised if both sources were shot.


Even more interesting is that the Sony BluRay sends LPCM data to the receiver, and audio sounds great with no noticeable distortion.


Also, when bypassing the cable box and routing the Comcast coaxial cable directly into the back of my TV, the same audio distortion occurs on the TV speakers.


Told you this was a tricky one ;-)


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerseyJoeIII* /forum/post/20325899
> 
> 
> I also tried all different HDMI cables.
> 
> ...
> 
> Told you this was a tricky one ;-)



Is that same brand HDMI cables or different brand HDMI cables?


Is all equipment plugged into a surge protector or power conditioner? If so try removing the surge/power conditioner from the loop.


----------



## JerseyJoeIII

JChin, I appreciate your responses!


They are actually three different brands of HDMI...Monster, one was a generic HDMI supplied by Comcast, and another was a High Speed HDMI from Monoprice. All three work correctly on all components (yes, i tried every HDMI with every component individually).


The equipment is plugged into a surge protector, and last week I did try removing that from the equation. I even tried running the cable to different outlets on different circuits, hoping for SOME kind of A-HA! moment.


To give you a quick summary:

--when source such as cable box or Xbox (or even a coaxial cable for that matter) goes directly into TV, i get slight pops and distortion...its consistent, usually the right channel of the TV speaker, and during busy audio the center channel on the TV crackles, like its just too much signal to process.


--this behavior is reproducible when the receiver is hooked up properly. I tried every combination of cables, components, etc to try to isolate the problem, but again it seems to be originating at my tv. Turning off TV speakers does not help.


--the tv manual suggests the recommended setup for a non panasonic receiver is running a digital optical from the OUT on the TV to the IN on the receiver, which i've done when i realized that the purely HDMI setup wasnt working. It also suggests running red/WHITE audio cables from tv PROG OUT to AUDIO IN on the receiver, which i've done. Seems to help somewhat with the xbox sound issue, but not with the Motorolla set top box issue.


--BluRay plays beautifully, sends LPCM signal to receiver and I get perfect sound. The BluRay and Receiver are both Sony. TV Panasonic, Xbox is MS obviously.


I'm at a loss! I've spoken with coworkers (electrical engineers and audio-nuts) and they are gravitating towards a hardware problem in the TV.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerseyJoeIII* /forum/post/20326329
> 
> 
> --the tv manual suggests the recommended setup for a non panasonic receiver is running a digital optical from the OUT on the TV to the IN on the receiver, which i've done when i realized that the purely HDMI setup wasnt working. It also suggests running red/WHITE audio cables from tv PROG OUT to AUDIO IN on the receiver, which i've done. Seems to help somewhat with the xbox sound issue, but not with the Motorolla set top box issue.



Ok, if cable box, xbox and BD player are connected directly to receiver (via HDMI) and receiver out to tv (via HDMI)... why are you running audio back to receiver? Is it for OTA (antenna) or tv internet apps? If neither, then you don't need to run audio back (tv to receiver) via ARC or optical cable.


Try turning off HDMI-CEC feature on both the tv (Viera Link) and receiver (Bravia Sync).


----------



## JerseyJoeIII

I turned off Viera link from the TV menu, and "ARC - Off" from the receiver, is that what you're referring you?


And i ran the optical because the Panasonic TV manual says to run those cables directly to the receiver, i actually felt that it resolved some of the crackling in my xbox.

The TV is an 07 or 08 tv, so maybe it is not ARC ready?


If, theoretically, at some point the audio circuit board was damaged in my TV, would this be the cause of speaker distortion in both tv speakers AND HTIB speakers and if so, how can i skirt around it? I've tried everything under the sun to resolve this.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerseyJoeIII* /forum/post/20326651
> 
> 
> ... and "ARC - Off" from the receiver, is that what you're referring you?



Turn off "Control HDMI" not ARC.



> Quote:
> The TV is an 07 or 08 tv, so maybe it is not ARC ready?



07 / 08 did not have ARC.



> Quote:
> If, theoretically, at some point the audio circuit board was damaged in my TV, would this be the cause of speaker distortion in both tv speakers AND HTIB speakers and if so, how can i skirt around it? I've tried everything under the sun to resolve this.



IMO, I doubt it. But do you have another tv to test?


----------



## JerseyJoeIII

I do not have another HDTV to test. The speakers are bad on the TV with or without receiver, so i know the TV either has bad speakers or board.


So if my TV does not have ARC, i should leave that off? I noticed I do receive audio whether ARC is on or off.


Also, i read that Motorolla STBs have handshake issues with receivers, and that i should run the HDMI directly to my TV. This may resolve the slight pops I get through cable. Thoughts on that?


Also, i have a cable splitter in the wall. I may remove the splitter to see if audio from the STB improves.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerseyJoeIII* /forum/post/20326806
> 
> 
> So if my TV does not have ARC, i should leave that off? I noticed I do receive audio whether ARC is on or off.



Maybe I need to understand how you have everything setup right now.


----------



## JerseyJoeIII

I initially had the default recommended setup...HDMI from cable box to receiver, HDMI from xbox to receiver, HDMI from BluRay to receiver, HDMI from Receiver OUT to TV HDMI 1 input.


I tried ARC on/off, HDMI Control on/off, and every combination possible to try to figure out why i'm getting the same distortion Sony's HTIB as I get when its just the TV speakers. it's baffling.


Thats when i tried the Panasonic manual's method of hooking up to an amp, which is the setup i just described, PLUS dig optical from tv to receiver and audio composite cables from tv to receiver as well. This seemed to help some with the Xbox audio, but im sure thats because the signal is being downsampled. When i shoot for a pure clear signal using the recommended setup, i get static and slight pops, usually at the beginning and ending of sentences when a person is speaking. Also center channel static during "busy" or suddenly loud audio.


(Note that Sony BluRay audio has been fine from beginning, it sends LPCM to receiver and everything plays nicely).


I played with DRC compression, changed various sound settings (AFD STD, Pro Logic, etc), all that stuff.


----------



## JChin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JerseyJoeIII* 
I initially had the default recommended setup...HDMI from cable box to receiver, HDMI from xbox to receiver, HDMI from BluRay to receiver, HDMI from Receiver OUT to TV HDMI 1 input.
Curious with this setup... the external speaker was popping but was the tv speaker popping as well (at the same time with external speaker)?


----------



## JerseyJoeIII

actually, since the TV speakers are turned off when the HTIB is hooked up, it was only the external speakers (RF/center) distorting. but when its just the TV (no HTIB), the same speakers (right /center channel on TV) distort at the same moments both in-game on xbox, and on tv through cable box. In other words its reproducible with just the TV speakers OR the HTIB speakers, which doesnt make sense.


I'm telling you, this is one for the ages.


----------



## JChin

I know cable box can cause static/popping sound (some call it as audio drop). And I know some games can cause the same was well.


What happens if you connect a optical cable from cable box to receiver (not tv to receiver)?


----------



## avs_fan86

I've recently purchased the htss370 unit as well, and am having troubles/inconsistencies with the surround speakers. As a warning, this is first surround sound system so I am a noob when it comes to this.


As of right now, all I care about is cable. I have the motorola dct3416 dvr from cox cable. For audio options on the dvr I'm given either dolby digital or LPCM. Either one doesn't seem to matter. Currently I have it setup as dvr -> AV Receiver via hdmi and AV Reciever -> TV via hdmi. All I have ever seen on AV Receiver is LPCM, and I only get this when in Pro Logic II Movie. I also get the PLII decoding icon on the left side of the display as well.


Sometimes from typical programming the rear speakers will work with some sound, but it's not very loud (can only hear it if I come up to about a foot away.) And yes, it's been calibrated. Tried setting the sound levels higher for the rear speakers which didn't maker a difference either. If I switch the sound field to AFD STD, I lose the sound on the rear speakers.


Primary concern here is the ondemand HD movies -- they're just giving me stereo sound even after watching a news program that is giving me 5.1 sound. I'd assume out of anything from the cable, the hd movies would have it...


So hopefully someone can steer me in a direction that can get this to be a bit more consistent. Thanks


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avs_fan86* /forum/post/20374573
> 
> 
> Primary concern here is the ondemand HD movies -- they're just giving me stereo sound even after watching a news program that is giving me 5.1 sound. I'd assume out of anything from the cable, the hd movies would have it...
> 
> 
> So hopefully someone can steer me in a direction that can get this to be a bit more consistent. Thanks



Hi avs_fan86, are you subscribed to the HD service? If so note that some HD channels only broadcast in 2.0.


Does the DVR 3416 has "Pass Through" as an audio output option? If so select this instead of Auto or LPCM.


What model HDTV is the receiver connected to? Possible HDTV is the cause, if receiver Control HDMI or Pass Thru is set to On, try turning it to Off.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avs_fan86* /forum/post/20374573
> 
> 
> As of right now, all I care about is cable. I have the motorola dct3416 dvr from cox cable. For audio options on the dvr I'm given either dolby digital or LPCM. Either one doesn't seem to matter. Currently I have it setup as dvr -> AV Receiver via hdmi and AV Reciever -> TV via hdmi. All I have ever seen on AV Receiver is LPCM, and I only get this when in Pro Logic II Movie. I also get the PLII decoding icon on the left side of the display as well.



I don't believe Motorola DCT-34xx boxes have a DD option. Are you going into to the menu on the box istelf or a Cox provided set-up screen? I have a DCT-3412 from Comcast and there's a Comcast Audio set up screen that is separate from the one for the box itself, which is accessed by powering the box off and then pushing the menu button.


If you go into the Motorola set-up menu, the audio options are Auto, L-PCM, and Pass Through. I use Auto, which passes DD or PCM, depending on how the audio is encoded on the channel you are watching.



> Quote:
> Primary concern here is the ondemand HD movies -- they're just giving me stereo sound even after watching a news program that is giving me 5.1 sound. I'd assume out of anything from the cable, the hd movies would have it...



In my experience with Comcast, many On Demand offerings do not have DD 5.1 soundtracks. Most are output in stereo. If you are getting DD 5.1 from some shows, then it seems likely the DVR and sound system are set up correctly and the problem is Cox cable itself.


----------



## der_kommissar

Bought this on clearance @ BestBuy last weekend and returned it a few days later. I really liked the size of the head unit, and the features for the price were good. I don't think you'll get a better head unit in the 

In contrast to the 380, you do get two analog audio inputs (instead of only 1 with the 380) and AM radio (only FM on the 380).


I could have lived with all that, but what turned me off in the end was the quality of the speakers. They were horrible- the system sounded worse than the speakers on my Sony KDL 46V4100. They were simply louder- not better. I hooked up an old set of kenwood speakers and they sounded miles better, but since they are 8 ohm speakers, total power was reduced into the range of 35W per speaker. At that point, I decided I might was well return it, and use the money on a separate head unit and use my old speakers until I was ready to upgrade them too at a later date.


So, if you can get this on clearance cheap and have a set of better 8 ohm speakers lying around, and can live with the reduced power, this might be for you.


----------



## DA1745

I picked up a floor model of the Sony HT-SS370 HTIB system. I have read the cover to cover twice, plus slowly re-read several sections.

And thanks to the suggestions, tips, settings and external links in this thread: I didn't have a problem testing it out with a PS3 and getting 5.1 Linear PCM sound to come out. I did this test with the PS3 BeCaUsE --> i can't get it to sink up with my two other Sony Blu-ray players (lol they were also floor models







) a Sony BDP-s560 and a Sony BDP-s370 that I just picked up for $30bucks.

=================================================

Both of the Blu-ray players have screen printing on them for supporting Dolby & DTS (HD audio). I have gone round and round with the settings in the audio sections of their menus but I (for the most part) can't get more than 2.0 from the HT-SS370.


I am using the same two HDMI cables. One from either the blu-ray players (as I am simply testing one at a time) or the PS3 to the HT-SS370; and then one from there to my LG TV. So i basically test and then unplug each BR device each time as I try testing.

====================================================

My limited success was when I stick in any of the Lord of the Rings (theatrical BRs) the HT-SS370 actually displays 6.1 on the VFD panel during playback of the actual movie. [That matches what the BR case for the movie says it should have: 6.1. I was suprized it said 6.1 instead of 5.1 (as the system only has 5.1 speakers but at least in the A.F.D. STD mode it was outputing surround as well as the fronts and center) it appears to report what the BR players are sending it. But why are they working for the LOTR discs and not other BR discs? - It's not the discs either as they work in the PS3.

The rest of the time (with either/or BDP-s560 or BDP-s370) when I hit display on the HT-SS370 it shows it's receiving 2.0.


I've tried several rented Blu-rays (examples Paul, Your Highness) the PS3 output to the HT-SS370 5.1 sound, but from the two BR stand alones I couldn't get anything but 2.0.


Unfortunately, this thread and unit are older *but hopefully someone may have one of those players or a cousing to them like the s360, s470 or s570 (players I don't have) but that should have similar settings*... and be able to tell me what settings I need to change. In most cases if it had an AUTO on the BR-stand alones I selected it. But I've gone through and tried switching each one to the other settings but still no luck.

When the disks (DVD or BR) play I go into the setup when available and select 5.1 english. But many only have that as the only option?


I almost forgot, when I push the DISPLAY button on the BR players themselves, they indicate it should be or that IT IS outputing something other than 2 channels. The s560 is older, it indicates ....3/2.1 when it's other than 2 channels and 2.0 when it's simply playing previews or menus not in 5.1 format. The s370 displays it more clearly 5.1 or 6.1 as apposed to 2.0 when it's 2 channels.


Given that both BR players are Sony, and the HTIB is Sony. That I'm using the same cable on the PS3 to the HTIB that I'm using with both the BRplayers s560 & s370 to the HTIB... and that the BR players seem to be indicating that they are outputting HD audio, I just can't figure out what settings need to be changed and on which unit?

Thanks for reading all that and any suggestions or further tips you might have would be greatly appreciated. Going back to re-read this thread now to see if I missed my answer(s).











EDIT: Well seems like the settings were/are correct it's a matter of the Auto detecting things correctly. In the case of the s560 the audio options are AUTO or 2 Ch PCM. After unplugging both units to do another round of testing. I first plugged in the s370 it was set to AUTO, LOTR played 6.1 fine, switched in another BR disc and what do you know it played 5.1 like it was supposed to. I pushed for a DVD and IT played 5.1 all the same settings / same discs / same cables that had not worked earlier. I set it manually to PCM and retried and it all works fine so I'm going to leave it there.


I went for the tri-fecta and tried the s560, left it in auto VS only 2 Ch PCM and it worked for the other BR and DVD both outputting 5.1 and the receiver detecting it and playing the surround part correctly on A.F.D. STD. ---> my s560 won't play discs 1 & 3 of LOTR BR (theatrical - firmware issue with latest version not supporting or still not supporting it).

But after all that, for whatever reason it's decided to work now. Hopefully it won't revert after I unplug things and switch them around again. GRRR!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DA1745* /forum/post/20920557
> 
> 
> And thanks to the suggestions, tips, settings and external links in this thread: I didn't have a problem testing it out with a PS3 and getting 5.1 Linear PCM sound to come out. I did this test with the PS3 BeCaUsE --> i can't get it to sink up with my two other Sony Blu-ray players (lol they were also floor models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) a Sony *BDP-s560* and a Sony BDP-*s370* that I just picked up for $30bucks.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, this thread and unit are older but hopefully someone may have one of those players or a cousing to them like the *s360 or s570*... and be able to tell me what settings I need to change. In most cases if it had an AUTO on the BR-stand alones I selected it. But I've gone through and tried switching each one to the other settings but still no luck.
> 
> When the disks (DVD or BR) play I go into the setup when available and select 5.1 english. But many only have that as the only option?
> 
> 
> GRRR!



Hi DA1745, kind of confused with which models you have







but the settings for the BD player should be:

BDP-S370

AUDIO (HDMI) - Auto

BD AUDIO MIX - Off


BDP-S560

AUDIO (HDMI) - Auto

BD AUDIO - DIRECT


----------



## I-C-Blue

Ugh 370 is out of production and I can't find any marketplace sellers locally. Sound quality wise it sounds better than the 380's even...


----------



## DA1745




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/20920799
> 
> 
> Hi DA1745, kind of confused with which models you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the settings for the BD player should be:...



Ok, thanks for the settings I double checked. It seems the problem was not my settings on the Blu-Ray players or the HTIB, but something with the Sony HT-ss370. I'm not sure if it's a matter of which device gets turned on first, or what.


After having things squared away for several days of 5.1 A.F.D. Std sound. I went to play the DVD *Barney's Version* this morning and the HTIB kept saying 2.0 Ch... I dbl checked (there is no selectable audio tracks) but the BR player S370 indicated it was outputting 5.1. I pressed the audio button on the Blu-ray remote just to dbl check but there was only that track. Anyway I turned off & back on the HTIB SS370 and whaula' 5.1 ch sound.


So as i mentioned above in my edit. it seemed that the problem all along wasn't the settings but something of a HTIB not detecting it right the first time without it being turned off and back on. I'll have to try playing around with the order HTIB first then BR player and vice versa. You wouldn't think it would matter but it must.


Oh, sorry for the confusion (it's even worse now that i have a BR player that's model 370 and a HTIB model 370).

The Blu-ray players I have working with this unit are:
*Sony BDP-s560 (floor model last year from Sears)*
*Sony BDP-s370 (floor model I just bought a week ago)* I have one of them plugged into and testing or playing movies for fun with the
*Sony HT-SS370 HTIB* - (floor model that I bought at the beginning of last month) but just started to use about a week + ago


But I thought that those people with the similar model cousins to those models, say the s360 which is very similar to the s560 that I have. Or the s470/s570 which were similar and the same model year as the s370 i have could share their settings also (i didn't know if anyone was going to respond so I wanted to make it as broad a net as I could). - thankfully you were there.

Thank you. It's frustrating though that it turned out not to be the settings and just a matter of either a fluke or needing to start things up in the correct order to ensure 5.1 sound.

But I'm happy now that I see what's going on. And i'm not one of those people that cares if I simply have to turn the unit off once in a while before playing a movie to get it set up right.


------------------------------------------------

sorry for being so long winded but in an un-related matter. My Sony BDP-S560 upconverts DVD's to 1080P / 60 FPS nothing else. I thought this was standard etc.

But I noticed that on some DVD's my BDP-s370 upconverts to 1080P / 24 fps (i understand the difference between movie standard 24 fps and television 30 fps)... but what's going on? It's not all DVD's. I first noticed it on an old 2006 DVD called Ball and Chain (no not a pron flix). And Barney's version is the same way... 1080P / 24fps on the BDP-s370... but only 1080P / 60 fps on the BDP-s560.

Is that normal or should the BDP-s560 be able to do that as well?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DA1745* /forum/post/20930873
> 
> 
> I'll have to try playing around with the order HTIB first then BR player and vice versa. You wouldn't think it would matter but it must.



HDMI sucks sometimes and a proper handshake must occur between all of the HDMI devices. Normally the proper order to turn devices on (that generally works) is the TV, AVR, component.



> Quote:
> And Barney's version is the same way... 1080P / 24fps on the BDP-s370... but only 1080P / 60 fps on the BDP-s560.
> 
> Is that normal or should the BDP-s560 be able to do that as well?



Hmm, you can try turning the S560 1080/24p Output from "Auto" to "On" instead.


----------



## DA1745




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/20930992
> 
> 
> HDMI sucks sometimes and a proper handshake must occur between all of the HDMI devices. Normally the proper order to turn devices on (that generally works) is the TV, AVR, component. ...



After testing that out for a number of days and times now it seems to work consistently (turning the TV on, then HT, then Blu-Ray). I had been doing it in the opposite order. Since then it's not gone into the 2.0 Ch output only mode (despite the BR Players sending 5.1 or greater) so YEAH!!! I don't remember reading about that in the manual. I wonder how many others in the many HT-SS370 threads I've read where people could only get sound out of the front speakers in A.F.D. STD may have experienced the same thing?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/20930992
> 
> 
> Hmm, you can try turning the S560 1080/24p Output from "Auto" to "On" instead.



As to the Sony BDP-s560 playing 1080/24P --> No luck there. I tried that setting in all three positions (auto, On, Off) It was actually in ON as my normal setting. I also checked the VIDEO / FILM setting (i assumed Video meant TV type content 30fps and Film meant 24fps but it didn't matter which one that was set to either --> though I have left it on Film. I tried switching off the color output settings when that was an option but those had no effect either. I'm going to post something in the BDP-S560 thread to see if anyone gets 1080P/24P with DVD up converting with that model.


It does of course work @ 1080/24p for Blu-rays -- and I never though 1080/24p was an option for upconverting DVDs until I saw that the BDP-s370 I recently got was doing it for most of them.


Thanks again for your assit!


----------



## JustinAiken

Anybody know if there's a way to use this unit where it passes HDMI video through, while accepting sound from another input?


I'd like to connect my PS3 through HDMI to the SS-370 for video always, but be able to switch between getting HDMI sound and getting analog RCA sound from the PS3 also (because Rocksmith has too much latency with digital inputs, and I really want to play the game







)


----------



## Jaymeister

If both this unit and the TV are ARC-enabled, which input should be selected to hear the ARC audio (that's coming in from the TV connected via HDMI-out?)


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

how good is the overall sound quality with this HTiB? how does it compare to the older HT-SS2300? I'm considering the 2012 version of this, the HT-SS380.


----------



## DA1745




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jaymeister* /forum/post/21461026
> 
> 
> If both this unit and the TV are ARC-enabled, which input should be selected to hear the ARC audio (that's coming in from the TV connected via HDMI-out?)



Well, you'd use the input that you are using to send video to the TV ... it's the same. So if you have the BR player plugged into the BR player input you'd use that. If you have your cable box plugged into the DVD port, you'd use that... you have to have it on what ever you want to your video / audio source to be.

If you are asking because you aren't getting ARC... make sure to:


You must TURN on the ARC setting on the HT-SS370 though. And most TV's make you use the HDMI 1 port as the only ARC enabled port. Turn on ARC on the TV. And make sure you have an HDMI - cable that's new enough to support ARC (not sure if that was 1.3 something or 1.4) 1.4 does it for sure though and they are very cheap @ monoprice com, and that's the cable that goes between your HT-SS370 (output) & TV's HDMI port 1 (input) - or which ever port exactly supports ARC on your TV.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/21992420
> 
> 
> how good is the overall sound quality with this HTiB? how does it compare to the older HT-SS2300? I'm considering the 2012 version of this, the HT-SS380.



The SS380 is the 2011 model. It was out last year when i bought my HT-SS370.

I think it's relative. If you are a huge audio file you might not be thrilled with it, but it's leagues better than 2 ch sound from the TV.

I enjoy the sound. I've boosted db levels to all the speakers, I think it's a decent buy. The 380s are having some clearance pricing @ BB though it's YMMV - depends on each store it's not a universal clearance price. Some finding it as low as in the low mid $1## range, others in the $2## range.


If I found it for low - mid $1##'s it would be a good buy for sure, but I'm a severe clearance / budget shopper!


----------



## roscoewilson

i like this set up (i know this is late)


----------



## YeuEmMaiMai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsskid* /forum/post/18627182
> 
> 
> Yes, you're correct, you'll need to hookup your PS3 through HDMI, so you'll pass HD MA and TrueHD. and the rest via optical and not lose anything....and still keep your TV's independant input settings.
> 
> 
> -Best,
> 
> John



does it even matter if he uses HDMI? he only has 5.1 setup (according to his original post) so the receiver or the PS3 is going to have to downmix it. I am currently using my yamaha rx 667 in 5.1 mode so I let the PS3 do the downmixing and pass the signal by optical to the receiver.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YeuEmMaiMai* /forum/post/22062633
> 
> 
> does it even matter if he uses HDMI? he only has 5.1 setup (according to his original post) so the receiver or the PS3 is going to have to downmix it. I am currently using my yamaha rx 667 in 5.1 mode so I let the PS3 do the downmixing and pass the signal by optical to the receiver.



Aside from the fact you're responding to an ancient post...


..the answer is, yes, it matters. Most lossless tracks are 5.1, not 7.1. Sending a lossy 5.1 track over optical is not the same as sending a lossless 5.1 track over HDMI (although it's doubtful there's much difference in quality). Also, if you have your PS3 downmixing for output over optical, that suggests a PCM output, which is limited to stereo. That's a major difference from a discrete 5.1 track.


----------



## YeuEmMaiMai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/22063460
> 
> 
> Aside from the fact you're responding to an ancient post...
> 
> 
> ..the answer is, yes, it matters. Most lossless tracks are 5.1, not 7.1. Sending a lossy 5.1 track over optical is not the same as sending a lossless 5.1 track over HDMI (although it's doubtful there's much difference in quality). Also, if you have your PS3 downmixing for output over optical, that suggests a PCM output, which is limited to stereo. That's a major difference from a discrete 5.1 track.



PS3 can pass multiple formats over optical. Straight from the PS3 audio menu after you have selected optical as the audio source.

PS3 does not down mix to 2 channel unless you limit it to that in the menu.


5.1 Dolby Digital

DTS 5.1

AAC


The following linear PCM 2 channel bitrates

44.1

48

88.2

176.4


----------



## BIslander

^^ Yes, the PS3 can send DD 5.1 and DTS over optical. No problem. But, that's not normally called downmixing, which refers to a reduction in the number of channels, a process that happens when the track has already been decoded back into PCM. Your PS3 likely uses the lossy DTS core or the embedded DD 5.1 track when bitstreaming a lossless track over optical rather than doing any downmixing of its own.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DA1745* /forum/post/22054268
> 
> 
> The SS380 is the 2011 model. It was out last year when i bought my HT-SS370.
> 
> I think it's relative. If you are a huge audio file you might not be thrilled with it, but it's leagues better than 2 ch sound from the TV.
> 
> I enjoy the sound. I've boosted db levels to all the speakers, I think it's a decent buy. The 380s are having some clearance pricing @ BB though it's YMMV - depends on each store it's not a universal clearance price. Some finding it as low as in the low mid $1## range, others in the $2## range.
> 
> 
> If I found it for low - mid $1##'s it would be a good buy for sure, but I'm a severe clearance / budget shopper!



Yeah, I ended up getting a new HT-SS380 for just $140 from Best Buy. Four year warranty was only $25 extra, so I got it too. So far, I'm very impressed by this system and it's significantly better than the HT-SS2300 I used for several years. I especially like the fact that it can support decoding of all BD audio formats. The 2300 only allowed 5.1 channel LPCM.


----------



## YeuEmMaiMai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/22073163
> 
> 
> ^^ Yes, the PS3 can send DD 5.1 and DTS over optical. No problem. But, that's not normally called downmixing, which refers to a reduction in the number of channels, a process that happens when the track has already been decoded back into PCM. Your PS3 likely uses the lossy DTS core or the embedded DD 5.1 track when bitstreaming a lossless track over optical rather than doing any downmixing of its own.



PS3 can output 7.1 audio over hdmi and your receiver can downmix it to 5.1 or the PS3 can do it for you.


so yes it DOES downmix as requred it states as such right on the menu.


----------



## BIslander

^^

Your initial post on this subject said you use an optical connection between your PS3 and AVR. What you describe is not the way a player normally handles the output of a multichannel source over optical. Lossless tracks have lossy cores that get sent over S/PDIF connections. The player does no decoding or downmixing. It just sends the lossy core.


If you were using an HDMI connection to a 5.1 receiver, the circumstances would be different. Then, you could set the PS3 to decode the lossless track for output as multichannel PCM. It would downmix 7.1 sources to 5.1. But, optical (which you are using) is different from HDMI (which you are not).


----------

